# Filmzitate raten



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Willkommen zum Forenspiel "Filmzitate raten". Viel erklären muss man hier wohl nicht. Sollte ein Zitat länger als 24 Stunden nicht erraten werden ist das Spiel wieder freigegeben.

Hier der Anfang



> "Wenn die Erforschung des Weltalls erstmal richtig abgeht, werden es die großen Konzerne sein, die allem einen Namen geben: Die IBM-Sternen-Sphäre, die Microsoft-Galaxie, Planet Starbucks…"



Viel Spaß :>


----------



## Biggus (31. Januar 2009)

FIGHT CLUB! (bester film alltime)
*überlegt was er fragen soll wenn fight club schon vergeben ist*


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Rüschtüsch :>


----------



## Biggus (31. Januar 2009)

ah hab was

"Hmm, das haut einen um, Jimmy, ist ein richtiger Gourmet-Kaffee!"
bzw
"Und Mr. 9 Millimeter hier ist der Hirte, der meinen schwarzen Hintern im Tal der Dunkelheit beschützt"


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

müsste Pulp Fiction sein, wenn ja ffa


----------



## Biggus (31. Januar 2009)

ritschtig


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Da FFA ist...



> "Da ist das Untier!"
> "Wo?"
> "Na da!"
> "Wo? Hinter dem Karnickel?"
> "Es IST das Karnickel!"



Wenn das mal nicht zu leicht ist :X


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail?

ffa wenn ja^^


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Ich wußte es ist zu leicht :>


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich wußte es ist zu leicht :>



hab alle filme+flying circus von daher^^


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

Da FFA mach ich mal weiter. Ist aber auch ein sehr einfacher.


"Spul nochmal zurück zu dieser geilen Stelle...wo sich das Kaninchen selbst den Kopf abbeißt."


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> "Spul nochmal zurück zu dieser geilen Stelle...wo sich das Kaninchen selbst den Kopf abbeißt."


*einen blick auf deine sig werf* ^^

das ist aus fear and loathing in las vegas, wo sein kumpel in der badewanne ziemlich zu hockt und zum höhepunkt von white rabbit den kasetten rekorder in die wanne geworfen haben will.

ffa falls richtig <.<


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

jo


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

"wenn ihr Probleme bekommt, ahmt einfach das Geräusch nach, das eine sterbende Giraffe macht"


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

Don schrieb:


> "wenn ihr Probleme bekommt, ahmt einfach das Geräusch nach, das eine sterbende Giraffe macht"



south park the movie?

ffa wenn ja^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

richtig (=


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

Don schrieb:


> richtig (=



man.... ich muss mal was anderes machn außer filme kuckn^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

Hmm scheint ja net weiterzugehen::: da FFA:

"darum bin ich auch Zenturio und du nur Optio"


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Don schrieb:


> Hmm scheint ja net weiterzugehen::: da FFA:
> 
> "darum bin ich auch Zenturio und du nur Optio"


is aus irgentnem asterix film, aber welches genau ka...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

asterix stimmt schoma


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

asterix und cleopatra? oda wie der hieß. falls es stimmt ffa


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

nein das stimmt leider nicht (=
noch ein zitat zur Hilfe: (also aus dem gleichen^^)

"ich lese sehr gut aus Hunden,wenn man mir den da zur Verfügung stellen würde..."


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

boa wie hiße der... asterix und der sehr?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Don schrieb:


> nein das stimmt leider nicht (=
> noch ein zitat zur Hilfe: (also aus dem gleichen^^)
> 
> "ich lese sehr gut aus Hunden,wenn man mir den da zur Verfügung stellen würde..."


buch-> "asterix und der seher"
film-> glaub operation sonstwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon hatte Recht "Asterix Operation Hinkelstein" der Film war ne Mischung aus Kampf der Häuptlinge und der Seher


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

ok, ffa


----------



## Topperharly (31. Januar 2009)

da ffa

Ich bin zum Tod geworden, zum Zerstörer der Welten.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

Also soweit ich weiß, hat das Robert Oppenheimer gesagt als die Amerikaner die erste Atombombe gezündet haben aber k.a. welcher Film das sein könnte. Gibt mal 'n Tipp ^^


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

anti-kriegsfilm, ein bekannter.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

War das nicht "Als die Sonne auf die Erde fiel"?

falls richtig FFA


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> War das nicht "Als die Sonne auf die Erde fiel"?
> 
> falls richtig FFA



nop


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

gebe einen weiteren tipp. danach müsste es aber schnell gelöst sein. spielt zur zeit des kalten krieges.


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

ich löse! 

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

Gut, dann mach ich mal was neues:
"Es sind die Seelen der Toten, welche sich auf dieses Feld begeben um ahnungslose Wanderer zu sich zu holen"


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Mist zu langsam^^


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

glaub das is aus herr der ringe die zwei türme.... sümpfe der toten oder so^^

ffa wenn ja, denke aber is falsch


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

das is richtig^^



> "Jetzt kann dir niemand mehr was tun. Du bist mein Mann. Nicht mal Jesus Christus könnte dir was tun, denn ich stehe vor dir."



So mal mein Zitat^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun!
Verdammt das hätte ich sagen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja wayne, bei dem nächsetn hab ich keine ahnung^^


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

Donnie Drasco ... oda so....... mh... oder Brasco ????


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

Durch den Tip von Topperharly würde ich sagen: Donnie Darko
Da hat sich bei mir leider kein zitat so eingebrannt


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> *Donnie* Drasco ... oda so....... mh... oder *Brasco* ????




richtig und net darko^^


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

bin beschäftigt also wer will der kann ein zitat posten.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

Donnie Brasco? Was'n des fürn Genre? würd mich nurmal so interessieren, da ich von dem film noch nie was gehört hab...


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

"Amerikanische Bauteile, russische Bauteile - die kommen doch alle aus Taiwan."
Mal was aus nem Unbekannteren Film.


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Donnie Brasco? Was'n des fürn Genre? würd mich nurmal so interessieren, da ich von dem film noch nie was gehört hab...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donnie_Brasco

einer der genialsten filme die ich kenne^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donnie_Darko

Einer der besten filme die ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke, ich glaub ich werd ihn mir mal anschauen^^


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> "Amerikanische Bauteile, russische Bauteile - die kommen doch alle aus Taiwan."
> Mal was aus nem Unbekannteren Film.



aah mein "lieblingsfilm". ich glaub das war die stelle als beim raumschiff der motorverreckt ist :-D ich glaub das sagt der russe und geht dannd er technikerin anch.

-Armageddon-^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

Hmmm...Und ich dachte ich würde den fast alleine kennen...^^
Du bist dran


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

mh naaaa gut dann schau ich mal in meinem film archiv.......

Gewissheit gibt es nicht. Nur Gelegenheit.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

Den hab ich letztens noch gesehn: V for Vendetta


----------



## Topperharly (2. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Den hab ich letztens noch gesehn: V for Vendetta



richtig. einer der besten filme die es gibt, finde ich zumindest^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

"Ich beobachte Sie schon den ganzen Abend von da drüben." - "Dann gehen Sie zurück und beobachten Sie weiter." 

Wenns erraten ist FFA, ich geh pennen

Edit: Man kanns mir die Lösung auch in ner PM schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will wissen wers rauskriegt


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Das Zitat stammt is aus der Schnulze Bodyguard.

Dann will ich mal:" Ich dachte sie wären tot. - Ich arbeite daran."


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

Könnte aus dem neuen Bond stammen...habs schon gehört aber bin mir nicht sicher :-)


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Könnte auch Crank sein.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

Ist es aus "Die Jury"?


----------



## Haxxler (3. Februar 2009)

The Punisher?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

Klingt imho eher nach so nen Bruce Willis Zitat^^

Stirb langsam?


----------



## Lenkradrogue (3. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ist es aus "Die Jury"?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ; ) mach nen neuen!


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

k

ziemlich aktuell

"und wie lange bist du scho 17? - eine Weile."


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Twilight


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

ganz genau...du bist dran


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

"Und vergiss nicht...Power Line"

(ich hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben)


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

da brauch ich einen tipp.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Kleine Hilfe bräucht ich da auch...


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

Uääääää? Komicher satz.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

ok, dann mal ein kleiner Tipp

dieser Power Line ist ein Rockstar


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

noch ein Tipp für Heute:

es ist kein Film mit echten Schauspielern


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Qonix hat gewonnen...kA welcher das is bitte auflösen....


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

ok, um Punkt 23 Uhr gibts den ultimativen Tipp, wer zu erst kommt gewinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. Februar 2009)

Goddammit....23 Uhr, bis dahin schaff ichs net mehr^^
manche leute ham schule....jetz sachs bitte ich wills wissen xD


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

MUHAR!!!

http://www.goofyundmax.de/?area=goofyfilm_charaktere

"Der Goofy Film"

richtig?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte es richtig sein hab ich das folgende:


> "Ich bin krank? Willst du mal etwas krankes sehen, dann geh doch mal durch die Stadt. Das ist krank!"



fals nciht einfach ignorieren und bis 2300 warten^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2009)

Falling Down??

Wenn ja 




> "Das Teil ist voll Rambo!"


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes?



> "Sicher ist sicher, was erwartest du? Das du hier eine deiner Freundinnen triffst, wie sie gerade einem Holzfäller den Schwanz lutscht?"


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

Jup, Goofy Film stimmt.

Das wäre der Tipp gewesen:



Geniales Lied


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

meins => still missing 2 be solved 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

Durch die Hölle gehen - the deer hunter?


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> "Ich bin krank? Willst du mal etwas krankes sehen, dann geh doch mal durch die Stadt. Das ist krank!"



Falling Down: Ein ganz normaler Tag
würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

falling down wurde gelöst, und The deer Hunter is richtig, biite engl. orginal titel beutzen, der is einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

"fresst Blei! Ihr Nullen!"

oder englisch

"eat lead! slackers!


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Zurück in die Zukunft 2?

Falls richtig, das hier lösen:



> "Mr. Anderson! Sind Sie ein Mann, oder eine Amöbe?"



MfG Fiqqsaw


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

club der toten dichter?

fals ja: 





> "Als dein Anwalt rate ich dir..."



der is einfach, aber der film is übergeil^^


----------



## Night falls (4. Februar 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas



> Die imperiale Raumfähre Ajax ist noch 400 Mongomeilen von Mongo-City entfernt...


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Flash Gordon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


"Er schreit nicht... nicht mal nachdem der Köter sich satt gefressen hat und Kevin´s Eingeweide überall verstreut liegen. Und irgendwie ist dieses Schwein immer noch am leben und starrt mich an. Nicht einmal nach dem ich die Säge nehme und es zu ende bringe... er schreit kein einziges mal!"


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> "Er schreit nicht... nicht mal nachdem der Köter sich satt gefressen hat und Kevin´s Eingeweide überall verstreut liegen. Und irgendwie ist dieses Schwein immer noch am leben und starrt mich an. Nicht einmal nach dem ich die Säge nehme und es zu ende bringe... er schreit kein einziges mal!"


sin city, nachdem er diesen typen erledigt hat, mit den langen fingernägeln. bzw währenddessen

falls richtig: ffa


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

Ein FFA für mich und was leichtes für alle

"Manche Menschen wollen die Welt nur brennen sehen."

Müsste klar sein ^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2009)

The Dark Knight der neue Batman...das sagt Alfred nämlich zu Bruce bezüglich der Diskussion über den Joker und dessen Motive^^




> "Hier spricht der Captain, wir haben ein kleines Problem mit unserer Eintritsssequenz. Eventuell könnten wir einige, leichte Turbulenzen kriegen und äh...explodieren."


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2009)

Armagedon? ist schon länger her seit ich den gesehen habe.


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Serenity-Flucht in neue Welten

Falls richtig, ratet mal:



> "Du kannst die Wolken nicht anhalten, indem du ein Schiff baust."


----------



## Fiqqsaw (5. Februar 2009)

Das ist aus Dead Man.

Von mir gibts ein Zitat, dessen Sinn nur der versteht, der den Film kennt...sonst isses langweilig. Wers rauskriegt, weiss was ich meine^^

 "Stammen Sie aus Amerika, Doktor?" - "Ich hab dort gelebt, aber ich bin dort nicht geboren!" - "Ich wollte schon immer einmal dorthin! New England soll wunderschön sein!" - "Dort habe ich excellente Mahlzeiten zu mir genommen..."


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

Hannibal



> "Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht." &#8211; "Meinst du mit der Mission? Oder mit der Frau?" &#8211; "Mit beiden..."


----------



## Topperharly (5. Februar 2009)

Final Fantasy 

und zwar aus dem guten...glaub ich


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

aus dem ersten, nicht aus advent children

mmh da du nichts postest mach ich einfach wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "Du bist also Fischer, ja? Was fängst du am meisten?" - "Fisch."


----------



## Topperharly (6. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> aus dem ersten, nicht aus advent children
> 
> mmh da du nichts postest mach ich einfach wieder
> 
> ...



woot? ich hab keine ahung ob das richtig ist... also wie etz? stimmt ff?


----------



## Topperharly (6. Februar 2009)

da ich net ffa hatte mein zitat 


*fuc***ing idiot* <---- das is das zitat


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Februar 2009)

na dann wähl ich mal einen von den filmen aus in denen das gesagt wird :-)

Back to the future 2
dort wo der alte biff dem jungen biff den sport almanac bring und dieser das buch einfach auf den rücksitz wirft.

aber evt. meinst du ja einen andern film :-)


----------



## Topperharly (6. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> na dann wähl ich mal einen von den filmen aus in denen das gesagt wird :-)
> 
> Back to the future 2
> dort wo der alte biff dem jungen biff den sport almanac bring und dieser das buch einfach auf den rücksitz wirft.
> ...



jo andere film, da es ein häufiges zitat ist zwei tipps

eine "drama/komödie"
der hauptdarsteller hat nur 1000 $ bekommen


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

Big lebowski? ich habe keine ahnung obs stimmt, aber 1. wird in dem film mehr als 200 mal fuck gesagt, 2. hat jeff bridges sogar klamotten aus seinem kleiderschrank genutzt, deswegen könnte 1000$ stimmen^^

btw. ff war richtig


----------



## Topperharly (6. Februar 2009)

nein.

weitere tipps. es kommt ein lama im film vor, es ist nicht wichtig aber es gibt einige gags mit dem viech.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Februar 2009)

ICH LÖSE!

napoleon dynamite


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Da du gelöst hast, hier meines. Mal schauen ob das leichter fällt.



> "Jeder Mensch hat seinen Platz in der Welt. Und da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ist man jemand, oder man ist niemand."


----------



## Topperharly (7. Februar 2009)

mir würde dabei nur

Scarface

oder 

the Godfather

einfallen


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Falsch. Noch ein Zitat aus dem Film:



> "Der lauteste in einem Raum, ist auch immer der Schwächste"


----------



## Vartez (8. Februar 2009)

American Gangster ?


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Jo, gelöst =)! Übrigens ein genialer Film und wer ihn noch nicht gesehen hatte sollte ihn sich mal anschauen.


----------



## Vartez (9. Februar 2009)

Och mhhh anscheind bin ich dran oder ? ^^ mhhh nehm ich ma was schweres aus einem alten film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "Ich würde Dich ohne zu zögern überfahren."


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

"Ganz oder gar nicht" wenn ich mich recht entsinne oder?



> "Ich hab dir ein Jahr lang jeden Tag geschrieben, 365 Briefe!"


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

kleiner tip: absoluter frauenfilm^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (9. Februar 2009)

Wie ein einziger Tag...
Ich könnte meine Freundin heute noch erwürgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls richtig FFA


----------



## Plato0n (9. Februar 2009)

hey das is nen toller film



> "Du kannst immer nur meckern, meckern, meckern!"


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Müsste "From Dusk till Dawn sein"

IS glaube ich die Szene wo der Laden in Flammen aufgeht...recht am Anfang^^

FFA

@Plato0n dat letzte bild is dat net Heinz Rudolf Kunze??....Genialer Musiker...hab dat Album Ich Brauch Dich - 13 Balladen von ihm...geniale Musik ^^


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

da ffa mach ich mal weiter^^



> "300.000 Tote und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Das ist kein Krieg, das ist Völkermord!"



@dracun ja ist kunze....im zweifelsfall mal draufklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

Klingt irgendwie nach 300.


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

mmh nein, falsche zeit, falsche waffen, falscher ort, und falsche anzahl soldaten^^


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

wie wärs mit Platoon :-)


----------



## Vartez (10. Februar 2009)

Black Hawk Down ;P

Guter film ^^


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

Black hawk down is richtig, wehe es ist schon wieder ffa, dann mach ich nämlich wieder^^



> "Bitte sagen Sie mir, dass das Ding nicht mit Benzin läuft!



der is einfach


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

I, Robot

...Benzin kann explodieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

> "Das sind keine Nazis, das sind Nihilisten!"



wenn immer ffa is^^


----------



## Vartez (10. Februar 2009)

The Big Lebowski  ?


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Jo das enstammt eindeutig dem Dude xD

Ich mach ma auch eins. Mein Erstes also was leichtes, zum warmwerden quasi:



> Make My Day!


----------



## Abrox (11. Februar 2009)

Dirty Harry!

Den muss ich jetzt auf Englisch bringen. Auf Deutsch taugt der Film nichts.

What's it gonna be Kyle: Tits... or Destiny?
- .............. tits!


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

mmh kyle und destiny, würde mal auf "tenacious D kings of rock" tippen


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

wenn english dann auch 

Tenacious D - Pick of Destiny... im Deutschen hies er King of Rock


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Ist jetzt hier FFA? Ich unterstelle des ma':



> Die Glücklosen sind nicht weiter als ein Bezugspunkt für die Glücklichen


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Ist jetzt hier FFA? Ich unterstelle des ma':


wie kommst du denn dadrauf?oO

Plato0n ist dran


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte er würd' dann gleich bei seiner Antwort 'n neues Zitat zum Besten geben. Na dann Platoon, Bühne frei.


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

na dann...


> shrimps....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Forrest Gumb??

IS jetzt der einzigste film der mir auf die schnelle einfällt wo mehr als einmal das wort shrimp fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Februar 2009)

*hust*
Forrest Gum*P*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

ja aber es war forrst gump gemeint^^...also also macht mal weiter


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

FFA? falls nicht einfach ignorieren.

"es gab 2 dinge die mir immer wieder durch den kopf gingen.
1. würden wir die männer finden? und 2. warum hab ich helium statt sauerstoff mitgenommen"


----------



## Nebukath (13. Februar 2009)

mh..... ich glaub das ist Agent 00nix oder so mit Leslie Nielsen? Hammer lustiger Film!

>>
Who's the fella who owns this shit-hole?

You fat-man, speak up!
<<
Sehr guter Film und leider nur auf englisch, da es in der Orignialsprache einfach zu geil ist.


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> "es gab 2 dinge die mir immer wieder durch den kopf gingen.
> 1. würden wir die männer finden? und 2. warum hab ich helium statt sauerstoff mitgenommen"


Klingt nach Hot Shots (2. teil glaub ich)

FFA falls richtig

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

richtig hot shots 2


----------



## Arky (16. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit dem, hoffe mal das das noch nicht hier war.....

"Sag mir bloß nicht du wärst unschuldig, denn das beleidigt meine Intelligenz!"


----------



## Tade (16. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> "Sag mir bloß nicht du wärst unschuldig, denn das beleidigt meine Intelligenz!"


Der Pate. 
Falls richtig, erratet das hier:



> "Herrgott, ich kann nichts mehr sehen… Ich bin blind! – Du bist nicht blind, das ist nur das Blut in deinen Augen! Klar?"


----------



## Tyalra (19. Februar 2009)

Reservoir Dogs..

falls richtig 

&#8222;Ich fürchte, ich werde eine einsame Zahl bleiben wie die Wurzel aus Drei. Eine Drei ist gut und richtig. Wieso verlässt meine Drei der Mut, verbirgt sich, hält sich selbst für nichtig. Ach wär&#8217; ich doch stattdessen eine Neun. Denn Neun bricht diesen Zauber, kennt den Trick und greift zur einfachen Mathematik. Das Licht der Sonne wird nie meins, ich bleibe Eins-Komma-Sieben-Drei-Zwo-Eins.&#8220; 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scub4 (24. Februar 2009)

Ist zwar eigentlich FFA, aber ich probiers trotzdem mal:



Tyalra schrieb:


> &#8222;Ich fürchte, ich werde eine einsame Zahl bleiben wie die Wurzel aus Drei. Eine Drei ist gut und richtig. Wieso verlässt meine Drei der Mut, verbirgt sich, hält sich selbst für nichtig. Ach wär&#8217; ich doch stattdessen eine Neun. Denn Neun bricht diesen Zauber, kennt den Trick und greift zur einfachen Mathematik. Das Licht der Sonne wird nie meins, ich bleibe Eins-Komma-Sieben-Drei-Zwo-Eins.&#8220;



Könnte das Kumars peinliches Gedicht sein aus "Harold und Kumar 2: Flucht von Guantanmo Bay"?


----------



## Tyalra (24. Februar 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Ist zwar eigentlich FFA, aber ich probiers trotzdem mal:
> 
> 
> 
> Könnte das Kumars peinliches Gedicht sein aus "Harold und Kumar 2: Flucht von Guantanmo Bay"?


jap genau


----------



## Scub4 (24. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann schreib ich mal ein neues:

"Waffen sind mit deine Kirche ok? Warum du nicht gesagt?"

Zugegeben, ist ziemlich schwer, mal sehen obs jemand weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (2. März 2009)

Ich denke da an Meister Yoda aber das passt ja vom Inhalt nicht?


----------



## Scub4 (2. März 2009)

MMh...leider net.

Es ist aus dem relativ unbekannten dänischen Film "Adams Äpfel".
Aber da ist ja niemand drauf gekommen, deshalb ist jetzt wohl FFA


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2009)

"Na, was sagst du zu dem Supersteak, Format Nilpferdchenarsch. Da ersäuft man im eigenen Mundwasser!"


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

2 Asse tumpfen auf.

Ich mag die alten Terence Hill und Bud Spencer Filme ^^ Hab sogar hier so eine riesige Silberbox mit den Filmen rumliegen.

Ok diesmal was leichtes.

"Mach schon platz, ich bin der Landvogt!"


----------



## Hirsi325 (3. März 2009)

Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja - ist doch allseits bekannt

Soooo jetzt meins...

"Gusfraba"


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja - ist doch allseits bekannt
> 
> Soooo jetzt meins...
> 
> "Gusfraba"


Die Wutprobe?


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

Wie wär's mit nem neuen?
ach egal, ich mach weiter:
Der Ort an den wir nie hin wollen, und gerade da müssen wir hin. Doch hinkommen können wir nicht..


----------



## Soldier206 (9. März 2009)

müsste aus Herr der Ringe sein (glaub "Die 2 Türme"). Sagt Sam zu Frodo oder anders rum^^

Edit: Achja gemeint is da Mordor


----------



## llviktorj (11. März 2009)

so jetzt mal eins von mir




are you gangster? No we are russians!


kleiner tipp
der hauptdarsteller wurde 2jahre nach dem der film erschienen ist erschossen 


ok ich löse mal auf: Brother teil 2


----------



## Mikey111 (13. März 2009)

Wenn hier ffa ist dann mach ich mal eins:



> Hier wird der Schlussstrich gezogen. Bis hierher und nicht weiter. Und ICH werde sie bezahlen lassen für ihre Taten!"


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

ich glaube Star Trek!
also das müsste es sein

"Kubaner? Nein, Halbire mein Vater stammt aus Wales."
dazu noch einer der beste Filme ;D


----------



## Night falls (20. März 2009)

Die nackte Kanone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Für eine friedliche Welt muss man Opfer bringen."


----------



## Hubautz (20. März 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> ich glaube Star Trek!
> also das müsste es sein



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Star Trek: First Contact.  Jean Luc Picard über die Borg.
Einer der beiden besten Star Trek Filme.


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> "Für eine friedliche Welt muss man Opfer bringen."


Könnte am schluss von Watchmen sein.


----------



## Night falls (20. März 2009)

jop is richtig


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

"Miau"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. März 2009)

Catwoman?


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Catwoman?


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. März 2009)

"Bohren ist eine Wissenschaft, eine Kunst. Ich mach das in der 3. Generation"
ein Popcornfilm wo die Menschheit gerettet wird(wieder mal)...


----------



## Night falls (20. März 2009)

Armageddon



> "Die Menschen machen das Leben so interressant. Sie haben es geschafft in einem Universum voller Wunder die Langeweile zu erfinden."


----------



## abe15 (22. März 2009)

Hogfather Schweinsgalopp ?


----------



## Night falls (24. März 2009)

Jep


----------



## claet (26. März 2009)

Öhm ich übernehme mal und hoffe dass es FFA war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und all die Huren und Politiker werden aufblicken und rufen - Rette uns!
> Und ich werde flüstern - Nein."



Ausm Kontext vermutlich zu einfach - ist sogar ausm Trailer der im TV läuft glaube ich.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. März 2009)

Watchmen
Soll ich raten was dich auf die Idee gebracht hat? War doch wohl nicht ein Avatar, oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## claet (26. März 2009)

Gleich 2 mal richtig geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil es grade unglaublich viel Spaß macht hier noch ein leicht verändertes Zitat. Musste den Namen rausnehmen, sonst wäre es zu einfach.



> Mein Sohn ist kein Kommunist. Er ist vielleicht ein Lügner, ein Schwein, ein Idiot oder ein Kommunist, aber er ist ganz sicherlich kein Pornostar!


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

LOL
Das sagte doch Abe Simpson in einer Folge zu Homer, nich wahr?
Oder hat der AUsspruch auch in einem anderen Film stattefunden?


----------



## claet (26. März 2009)

Nein ist korrekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings nicht zu Homer, sondern über Homer in einem Interview. 
Das ist die Folge in der Homer ein Atomuboot kommandiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb mal FFA


----------



## Night falls (26. März 2009)

> „Hört mal Jungs, sind wir wirklich so weit geflogen um noch mehr Basketball zu spielen?“ – „Ja!“



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wer sich traut DARAUF zu antworten...


----------



## picollo0071 (27. März 2009)

Ich trau mich
Das müsste das High Shool Musical sein.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

Das ist der Wahrheit.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. März 2009)

Das hab ich beinahe befürchtet, hast du noch ein gutes?
Ich muss gleich in ein mehrstündiges Meeting, und weiß ned ob ich da drinnen Netz hab :S

Wenn nicht, dann FFA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (27. März 2009)

Da du kein Netz zu haben scheinst, mache ich einfach mal noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> He Schatz. Ich werd dich wohl wieder hängen lassen.
> Mein Leben lang ... hetzen ... hetzen ... hetzen.
> Tja, ich wünschte mir, ich hätte mir mehr Zeit gelassen, die Rosen zu geniessen. Wenn du verstehst.


----------



## Yaglan (27. März 2009)

Grml ich auch auch was. Aber ich muss jetzt warten weil ich das nicht erraten kann grml.... Aus welchen Film ist das das sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Synid (29. März 2009)

Ich tippe auf Crank


----------



## Night falls (29. März 2009)

Und hast damit Recht.


----------



## Synid (29. März 2009)

so, dann hoffe ich ich machs richtig, und was leichtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ruhe! Sonst rufe isch god shave the queen


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. März 2009)

die ritter der kokosnuss?


----------



## Synid (29. März 2009)

richtig,

eindeutig was schwereres das nächste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. März 2009)

Naja, meins ist auch nicht sooo schwer, da das der erste Satz des Films ist. ^^


"First there was darkness - then came the strangers."


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

ahh einer meiner lieblingsfilme *DARK CITY*...
Kiefer Southerland in einer Paraderolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aja FFA


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. März 2009)

stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (29. März 2009)

Naja wenn keiner mehr macht, dann kommt das nächste halt von mir^^

Es gi&#1074;&#1090; Mi&#322;&#322;ionen Sc&#1085;wes&#1090;e&#1103;n &#945;uf de&#1103; We&#322;&#1090;,
&#945;&#322;so w&#945;&#1103;u&#1084; &#1084;uss&#1090; du &#1084;eine &#945;n&#1084;&#945;c&#1085;en?!


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Huhu 
Butterfly effect 

den Frau hat meine bis zum erbrechen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## lucifermaycry (29. März 2009)

Is richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

FFA? cool

und jetzt faellt mir nichts ein... denk nach denk nach...

ich gebs auf


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Mal was ganz einfaches für zwischendurch:


*Das war mein letzter Drink... Wie viel kannst du mir leihen?*


----------



## Night falls (30. März 2009)

Ich glaub dieser Film stellt 50% aller Zitate in Threads wie diesem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

FFA


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

Dann mach ich mal eins, here wo go:



> "Wo is n hier der Becherhalter?" - "Is nich. Ich hab keinen." - "Ich glaube ich versteh nicht. Du zahlst 80000 Dollar für n Auto und hast nich mal n simplen Becherhalter drin?" - "Hundertundfünftausend Dollar, und du wirst es kaum glauben, es ist einer der schnellsten Serienwagen auf diesem Planeten. Von 0 auf 100 in 4 Sekunden, den gibt es nur in begrenzter Stückzahl." - "Das kann mal woll sagen, der ist begrenzt, kein Becherhalter, nichtmal Rücksitze, nur n glänzender Schwanz mit zwei Stühlen drin. Ich schätze wir sind die Eier die mitgeschleift werden!"


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2009)

Na das ist einfach. Der erste Satz hat mir schon gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bad Boy's



"Alles hier erinnert mich an sie."  Dann sieht man etwas wo man sich einfach kaputt lacht.


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Push....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lös mal auf Qonix sonst gehts hier nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## Qonix (5. April 2009)

Ups, ganz vergessen.

Ist aus die Nackte Kanone 2 1/2 als er zurück kommt und dann diese gigantische Tanks die wie Brüste aus sehen sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FFA


----------



## Mikey111 (6. April 2009)

Dann mach ich mal weiter:



> Das Raumschiff ist zu groß. Würd ich langsam gehn, wär der Film vorbei."


----------



## GuuL (6. April 2009)

Mikey111 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter:



Spaceballs


mein zitat (einfach aber genial)
"Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt, verändert sich nicht der Teufel! Der Teufel verändert dich!"


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

Das stammt aus *8 MM* und des müsste *Joaquin Phoenix zu Nicholas Cage* sagen wenn i mich recht erinner und bei Lord of The Weed is dat Zitat in einem Lied versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Genau.
Ist aus dem Film. Ein sehr guter. Also 8MM ^^
Und ja, dieses Textstück kommt auch in SNUFF MACHINERY vor (tolles Lied ^^)

wer macht weiter?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

"Mein Name ist Bond. James Bond."

Ein bisschen schwierig...


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

hmm James Bond?
oder doch ne Fangfrage? ^^

Im falle das es richtig ist kommt hier ein neues: :-)



> "Diese verdammten Abriss-Loser haben kein Coax-Lynch genommen, um die Main Line abzusichern. Dadurch haben die Idioten den Main Frame voll in die Tonne geknüppelt." - "Versteht das irgendeiner?"


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube außer dem Typ der das sagte nicht.
ich hab gelacht im Kino bei dem Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsst Oceans Eleven gewesen sein.. der schwarze glaub wars ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Ich glaub ich sollt mir langsam mal was schwereres einfallen lassen^^



> Die trinken heißes Wasser.Heißes Wasser mit Milch. Diese Barbaren


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

Asterix bei den Briten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Natürlich. Welcher FIlm denn sonst. Beim Teutates!

Ich post mal eines, wenns schon so querbeet geht ^^



> Was hat er denn jetzt wieder gesagt?
> Er sagt, dass große Sturm wird kommen!
> ...ich weiß....


----------



## skyline930 (7. April 2009)

Verdammt, das war irgendein Terminator-Film >.<
Kann es sein dass es sogar im ersten war?
Wenn ja FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

War der erste, ja.
Super Film.

Hätte ich das Zitat "Welcher Tagist heute?" - "Donnerstag, der 12. Mai" - "WELCHES JAHR" gepostet, wärs zu einfach gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein tolles:



> Du hast ein Mammut zu Schrott gelenkt, meine Güte.
> - Nicht mit Extra, der Berg kam aus dem Nichts.
> Deine ewigen Entschuldigungen kannst du dir ans Geweih binden.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

Bärenbrüder müsste das sein.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Juppp. Du bist.


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

da hier seit 1 stunde gar nix passiert, mach ich mal weiter..

"Äh...hallo Leute, da da ist ein rotes...äh Dingsda, das bewegt sich in Richtung grünes...Dingsda." - "Was?" - "Rotes...Dingsda bewegt sich Richtung grünes Dingsda. Ich glaube, ich denke, wir sind das grüne Dingsda."


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

Hmm, das muss ich jetzt raten.

Top Gun 1 oder 2 würd ich sagen.


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

ne... nix da top gun. hehe...  aber schon gut erkannt, dass die da auch fliegen...


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Ne.. glaub ich nich..... aber gehört hab ich es schon einmal... (mehrfach?)....


Galaxy Quest?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

gut möglich, dass es hier auch schon mal gepostet wurde - ich hab mir die 10 seiten nicht durchgelesen.

galaxy quest ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Heut is mein MovieDay!
Hab noch ein nettes auf Lager:


Erst am WE gesehn:



> Du könntest nicht gewöhnlich sein, selbst wenn du's versuchen würdest.
> - Danke. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als gewöhnlich zu sein.


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

American Beauty?

Denke schon....
geiler Film


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Der junge Padawan denkt richtig. Gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Mal was schwereres denk ich:



> "Atomkraft NEIN Danke - die hab ich besonders gern. Tempo 100 sind genug? Die Karre fährt doch nur 90."


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

WAH!
Mist! Genialer Spruch! Wenn mir nur einfalen würd wer das gesagt hat....
Muss ein Film mit Rebellen sein. Terminator? *lach
Nein.. im Ernst.. ist aber kein US-Film... oder doch?

Gibts nen Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Deutscher Kult Film^^

Solltest du kennen wenn du schon über 20 oder so bist!


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

manta manta - die szene als die tusse mit der grünen ente vor ihm fährt.  






> "Ich suche einen Priester!" - "Eheschließungen gibt"s zwei Etagen höher. Ich gratuliere!"


----------



## Night falls (7. April 2009)

Hmm... war das nicht aus "Das fünfte Element" ?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

richtig


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

> "Hogan, Abflug! Der Cheeseburger hat Vorrang."


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Iron Man natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Kann es sein, dass Weibsvolk anwesend ist?"


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Zitiere bitte keine Monty Phyton Filme.. ist sonst zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt aus Life of Brian. Steinigung. Brian und Mutter. Alle mit Bärten bekleidet udn mit Steinen bewaffnet. Super lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Comment dazu: "Wer war das?" "SIE SIE SIE S.. ER WARS ER.. ER!"


Mein Beitrag dazu. Welcher Film ist das?



> Hören Sie, Sie brauchen das andere Ende und das da kommt... Ach, bis Sie sich angeschnallt haben, sind wir schon lange unten.


----------



## Mikey111 (8. April 2009)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Gib mir nen Tipp.
Deutscher Film? US?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

US-Film.
Anfang der Neunziger.


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Uhm... Jurassic Park 1 oder 2, aber da du sagtest ANFANG der 90er Tippe ich mal Nr. 1 D:


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2009)

Jup, ist der erste Teil. Also sie mit dem Hubschrauber auf die Insel zu fliegen und zum Landeanflug ansetzen.


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Okay!



> "Oh nein. Wir sind am Arsch. Wir sind erledigt." - "Ganz ruhig. Er ist über die Mauer... er hat kein Fahrzeug und keine Schusswaffe... ER ist erledigt."


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Entweder ein Film mit Nicholas Cage, Bruce Willis oder ein Horrorfilm....

Bei dem mit Nick Cage denke ich grad an Face/Off
Bei Willis denk ich an 16 Blocks...
udn Horrorfilmtechnisch... kölnnt es auch Dawn of the Dead (der aus 2004) sein...


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Alle 3 falsch, aber letzteres geht in die richtige Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. April 2009)

Das müsste 28 Days later sein, oder?
wenn ja FFA


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Damit ist es jetzt FFA!


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Was heisst den FFA?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was heisst den FFA?



?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> ?



Glaub ich kaum..


----------



## picollo0071 (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was heisst den FFA?


FFA = *F*ree *F*or *A*ll
Jeder der will darf

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Okay dann mach ich mal..

"Soll ich wirklich schießen?"

Tipp: Der Filmtitel besteht aus 3 Wörtern


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

*Ihr letzter Coup*




> "Ihr habt alles ermordet, das ich je geliebt habe... scheiß auf euch beide."


----------



## picollo0071 (15. April 2009)

Der Kansas-City-Shuffle-Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lucky Nuber S7evin

FFA wenn richtig


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

ja is richtig .....verdammt kennt den doch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

na dann mach ich mal weiter



> "Ohne das Bittere ist das Süße nicht so Süß!"


----------



## picollo0071 (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja is richtig .....verdammt kennt den doch einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ein Pflichtfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem momentanen Zitat: ist das ned der Film, wo der Typ (war das Tom Cruise?) total austickt, dann eine Zeit lang diese komische maske Trägt, und am schluss draudkommt, dass es ne art Traum war?

Aber wie hat der Film geheißen? aiaiaiai.

Mal schaun was google sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Vanilla Sky? (FFA wenn das stimmt. muss mal wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rodney (15. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was heisst den FFA?



Fußball, F***en, Alkohol

_Ich habe da ein ganz mieses Gefühl._

Mittlerweile gibt es mehrere, richtige Antworten.


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

ja, Vanilla Sky ist richtig.

ich mache einfach mal weiter:



> "Eine Timex-Digitaluhr, zerbrochen. Ein unbenutztes Präservativ. ... Ein benutztes."


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2009)

Das müsste aus: "Sehr verdächtig" sein.


----------



## villain (16. April 2009)

ne..aus einem anderen coolen film


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

GANZ KLAR


*Blues Brothers*


einer der coolsten Filme überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AjA *FFA*=*F*ree*F*or*A*ll


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

Och man, wie konnt ich das nur vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Der Feind meines Feindes, ist mein Freund.


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Das kenn ich auch... verflix, welcher Film ist das!!
Argh...

Ah, das müsste Alien vs. Predator sein, oder?


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Ich glaub auch, ja... obwohl es mir fast zu einfach vorkommt....
Könnte es auch Face/Off sein?


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Ja, also das _kommt_ definitiv da vor.
Sofern nicht ein 2. Film gemeint ist, FFA.


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

Ich meine einen anderen Film.

Ob der Satz in Face/Off vorkommt weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## picollo0071 (16. April 2009)

Spiderman?
Da gibts nen ganzen Ar*** voll filme mit dem zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

In irgendeinem Blade Film kam es doch auch vor, wenn ich mcih korrekt entsinne....
War das nich dort, wo die tschechischen Vampir-Mutantendinger da waren?
Wo Blade sich mit den bösen vampiren verbündet? War Balde 2 .....

Welche Film is es nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

Hmm, ok. Dann muss ich mal einen Tipp geben.


Also in diesem Film spielen die Menschen eine Nebenrolle.


----------



## picollo0071 (16. April 2009)

Underworld?
KA^^
Hab den nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

Nö


Der Film ist noch nicht wirklich alt und es gibt schon einen 2 Teil davon.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Von Blade gibts auch einen zweiten Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Demnach ist das Zitat aus dem ersten Teil, jedoch gibts von dem Film auch eine Fortsetzung...

Crank?


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

ALso Crank passt nich zum vorletzten Tipp den ich gegeben habe.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Warum nicht? Crank gibts noch nich soooo lang und es gibt schon nen 2. teil o0
und vampire spielen die hauptrolle.....


Dann gehe ich auf die erste Antwort zurück und sage AvP ....


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

Crank und Vampire???

Jo, ist AvP.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

AvP war doch die antwort des ersten posters nach deinem zitat ... nungut ^^
hätten wir nich so lang rummachen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach auch glecih mal weiter:



> Ein Volk sollte wissen, wann es besiegt ist


----------



## picollo0071 (16. April 2009)

Das kann nur der Gladiator sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: wieder FFA nach bestätigung


----------



## Qonix (16. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> AvP war doch die antwort des ersten posters nach deinem zitat ... nungut ^^
> hätten wir nich so lang rummachen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wurde reineditiert und habe ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

"Ich kehre zurück zu euch, am Wendepunkt der Gezeiten"

Der ist mal leicht.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2009)

gandalf in in die rückkehr des königs? (in den büchern wars glaub ich noch im 2. teil oder?)


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Gandalf, ja.
Im Buch war es im 2. Teil, "Die Zwei Türme", so auch im Film.
Aber ich glaube, das ist mir grad egal.

Du darfst.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2009)

_ich sehe nur tote menschen um mich_


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (16. April 2009)

the sixth sense? 

wenn ja: wundere mich das dieses noch nich gekommen is: 

..ich bin der König der Welt!!!


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Wenn das mal nicht der Titanic ist.


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (16. April 2009)

ou das den jemand kennt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bist dran


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2009)

FaronDanteAntagonist schrieb:


> the sixth sense?
> [...]


obs da vor kommt weiß ich nich. aber an den film hab ich nich gedacht. mein film is auch älter als the sixth sense


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Ouh, ich dachte auch, dass des 6th Sense ist. Da kommt das nämlich auch vor.
Dann schieben wir das mal auf...

"Denkst du, ich hab' die 75C-Teile gleich links von uns nicht bemerkt?"


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (16. April 2009)

ka was das is..

wegen sixth sense: zitat war da anders, ich sehe tote menschen und nich ich sehe nur tote menschen um mich..


----------



## villain (16. April 2009)

hmmm..ich habe immer noch kein plan, was das sein könnte...


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Meins ist ein recht aktueller Film.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Der neue Fast and the Furious?


----------



## bkeleanor (17. April 2009)

> "Denkst du, ich hab' die 75C-Teile gleich links von uns nicht bemerkt?"


Vorbilder

das mit den toten weiss ich nicht


----------



## shadow24 (17. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> _ich sehe nur tote menschen um mich_


ich könnte mir vorstellen das das in Terminator 1 oder 2 vorkam...


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Ich denke bei dem Satz auch noch an den THE GRUDGE


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Vorbilder
> 
> das mit den toten weiss ich nicht







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Räschbekt, das stimmt.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. April 2009)

na dann

"ja! ja!....komm sing! und pack ordentlich schmalz drauf."


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2009)

Evolution

FFA


----------



## Scharamo (17. April 2009)

"Ich hatte es mir nicht so einfach vorgestellt. Im Film springt immer noch einer hinters Sofa." - "Ja. Und dann ballerst du 20min hinter ihm her."


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2009)

Der Blutige Pfad Gottes

oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scharamo (17. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Der Blutige Pfad Gottes
> oder?
> Mfg Gabriel



jo so ist es 

Gabriel go go


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2009)

Diesmal hab ich ein gutes (hoffe es ist nicht zu derbe):


> "Fick dich selbst, Arschloch"-"Dem kann ich nicht Folge leisten"





Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scharamo (17. April 2009)

Terminator... x ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aujeden fall ne Szene in einer Bar.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2009)

Beinahe^^
Knapp daneben ist aber auch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scharamo (17. April 2009)

3 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2009)

Ding Ding Ding
Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Your turn!


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scharamo (17. April 2009)

"Die Zeit der Elben ist vorrüber. Mein Volk verlässt diese Gestarrde. An wen werdet Ihr euch wenden, wenn wir fort sind? An die Zwerge? Die garben nur nach Reichtümern. Die Nöte anderes sind für sie nicht von Belang."

Ich kenne die Hälfte von euch nicht halb so gut, wie ich es gern möchte, und ich mag weniger als die Hälfte von euch auch nur halb so gern, wie ihr es verdient


----------



## Scharamo (17. April 2009)

go go will wieder raten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Herr der Ringe... is ja schon logisch.. allein wegen den Elben.....


Welcher Film ist das:



> Wir kombinieren meinen brilianten Verstand u. deine manische Energie um sie zu bekommen


----------



## riesentrolli (17. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich könnte mir vorstellen das das in Terminator 1 oder 2 vorkam...


nope



d2wap schrieb:


> Ich denke bei dem Satz auch noch an den THE GRUDGE


nope

war in 12 monkeys


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

ich sag mal ffa und mache weiter: 



> "Sir, könnte ich Sie für eine batteriebetriebene Vagina interessieren?" - "Tja, klingt verlockend... Aber nein danke!" - "Na schön! Wär" nur dumm, wenn Sie in einer Situation stecken, die nach einer batteriebetriebenen Vagina schreit, und dann hätten Sie keine..." - "Das Risiko geh" ich ein!"


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (20. April 2009)

eindeutig schonmal gehört.. nur ka wo einzuordnen.. -.- ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

8 millimeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa


----------



## AJ1711 (20. April 2009)

" Lass die Pfanne hier...!"

...


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

hmmm..kein plan...

tipp?


----------



## AJ1711 (25. April 2009)

Tip 1:

Bud und Terence im Wilden Westen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

Die linke und die rechte Hand des Teufels?


----------



## bkeleanor (27. April 2009)

sorry für zwischen Posten!
Mal vorweg ich kenne den Namen des Films nicht. Ich möchte nämlich gerne wissen wie er heisst.

Es geht darum, dass ein Vater mit seinen Kindern von einem andern Mann entführt wird...und zwar mit seinem Minivan (Toyota Previa, Farbe später im Film ist Pink). Ich erinnere mich ständig an die Szene in der sie durch ein Einkaufszentrum fahren.

Der Film ist eine Komödie und kommt aus den 90er...vermute ich mal.

Weiss einer wie der Film heisst?
Edit: Habs inzwischen rausgefunden...heisst Carpool.


----------



## AJ1711 (28. April 2009)

@ Qonix: Korrekt!

Neues Zitat:

"Von allen Kriegern die von den Göttern geliebt werden, hasse ich Ihn am meisten!"


Dürfte fix gelöst sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. April 2009)

*Troja??
Wen ja:
Waffenkontrollen sind was für Babys und Kommunisten. Hören Sie, damit eins klar ist: Waffen bringen niemanden um... aber Ich*


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Snoopie der Film? Glaube ich bin mir nicht sicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2009)

*Nee ich löse es lieber auf das kennt eh keiner

UHF Sender ohne Hoffnung

FFA*


----------



## Scharamo (5. Mai 2009)

HF



> You think it's over just because I'm dead?


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Mai 2009)

Das war in einem der SAW Teile.
Wars der 4.?

Wenn ja FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scharamo (5. Mai 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Das war in einem der SAW Teile.
> Wars der 4.?
> 
> Wenn ja FFA
> ...



Saw reicht^^


----------



## Scharamo (11. Mai 2009)

go go


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2009)

_*Ihr Mantel, Sir!"-"Ja, das ist meiner,habe die Quittung dafür*_


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2009)

Ganz Klar die *Nackte Kanone 2 1/2*
FfA


----------



## Mikey111 (12. Mai 2009)

*"Mein Leben ist in weißen Händen." *


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

Die Jury

Falls ja:

"Warum willst du nicht STERBEN!?"


----------



## Mikey111 (13. Mai 2009)

Die Jury ist richtig!

Deines weiß ich aber nicht :-)


----------



## Medmius (13. Mai 2009)

Tipp : 
Horror-Genre,
2 Legenden


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

Dann nehme ich mal an Freddy vs. Jason. Ich würd tippen, Freddy sagts zu Jason.


----------



## Medmius (13. Mai 2009)

Richtig


----------



## Mikey111 (15. Mai 2009)

*"Wenn dich einer fragt ob du ein Gott bist,sagst du JA."*


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Gohstbusters !?


----------



## D'eater (28. Mai 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Ghostbusters oder Zitat vom Zitat aus How I met your Mother ^^


----------



## Da_Profet (28. Mai 2009)

Google sag auch das das von Ghostbusters ist. von daher kann vickie ja weiter machen. wer weiß wann das aufgelöst wird


----------



## Gron83 (28. Mai 2009)

Da ja etwas mehr als 24 Stunden nix passiert zu sein scheint, werf ich mal was in den Raum.

_
„He, kann ich nachher zu dir kommen?“

„Ja, aber ich geh aufs Klo. Klopf da an.
Meine Mutter jammert und mein Vater hört nicht auf zu beten.
Im dunkeln da kostets keinen Strom. Was soll ich da zu Hause anfangen?
Auf dem Klo kann ich wenigstens lesen.“
_

Hm, schon 19:00 und keiner hat eine Idee? Das den Film keiner kennt, glaube ich nie und nimmer.
Ich geb noch nen kleinen Tipp. Einer der Darsteller heißt Noodles. Na kommt schon, das ist machbar.


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Der gesuchte Film war "Es war einmal in Amerika"
Dann bring ich mal ein neues Zitat, vielleicht erkennt das ja jemand, ist auch nicht wirklich allzu schwer.


&#8222;Chas&#8220;
&#8222;Was ist?&#8220;
&#8222;Fahr den Wagen weg.&#8220;
&#8222;Wieso?&#8220;
&#8222;Fahr den scheiß Wagen weg:&#8220;


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

Mh, wieder keiner. Dabei war es eigentlich machbar.
Das war aus "Constantine"


Also gut, ein absolut einfaches, damit es mal vorangeht:

"Was ist das?"
"Blaues Licht."
"Und was macht es?"
"Es leuchtet blau."

Ja ich weiß, einfacher geht's kaum, aber sonst will oder kann ja scheinbar keiner.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> "Was ist das?"
> "Blaues Licht."
> "Und was macht es?"
> "Es leuchtet blau."



Rambo. ^^

Who is he? 
He's an asshole sir.
Well, I know that, what's his name?
That is his name sir, Major Asshole.


Wer nichts damit anfangen kann: Eventuell übersetzen.


----------



## Gron83 (31. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Rambo. ^^
> 
> Who is he?
> He's an asshole sir.
> ...



Hehe, Spaceballs natürlich.

Na gut, ich wieder:

"Ja, sie haben die Wahl gewonnen, Glückwunsch. Wir haben hier ne Tratition professionellen entgegenkommens bei uns.
Ich kann persönlich für jeden einzelnen Kollegen die Hand ins Feuer legen. Sie sind gute Deputys."
"Ihr seid alle gefeuert"


Edit: Hm keiner. Lösung ist Walking Tall. Ich sag mal ffa, vielleicht mag ja jemand anderes mal.


----------



## Qonix (1. Juni 2009)

Hmm, leider zu spät. Ich hätts gewusst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja mit Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.




OK, dann überleg ich mir mal was.


"Hubschrauber?! Warum Hubschrauber?"
"Mein Dad fand's cool."


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

Ghostrider glaub ich

mir fällt jetzt überhaupt kein zitat ein^^

FFA


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Beowulf321 schrieb:


> Ghostrider glaub ich


Richtig


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

"Bitte legen sie alle Metallgegenstände ab" - "Oh, scheiße"

Na? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher denke einer der matrix teile^^

falls ja FFA viel zu faul jetzt was raus zu suchen


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

War richtig^^ (Sry, war etwas abgelenkt von ner Youtube reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

"Er ist wirklich schnell. Er ist so schnell das er schnelle Leute nicht schnell aussehen lässt."

Muss das Zitat wortwörtlich sein?


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

hab mir doch was raus gesucht

"Alpa wenn du mich losbindest würd ich dir den sch**nz lutschen und zwar richtig"-

"Ich sags euch jetzt zum allerletzten mal I love the Pu**y"-

"ich kraul dir die bällchen, komm baby lass es uns tun"

EDIT: is es zwar nicht ganz habs aber ausm kopf nicht genau hinbekommen^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

keine antwort gut lös ich einfach auf "Tropic Thunder"

FFA


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juni 2009)

> He tasks me. He tasks me and I shall have him! I'll chase him 'round the moons of Nibia and 'round the Antares Maelstrom and 'round Perdition's flames before I give him up!


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

o.0 zählen englische?
sonst komm ich bald mit japanischen oder so an


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

oh gott, das war irgend nen Star Trek film...einer der älteren. Erinnere mich nur nicht mehr an welchen -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Star Trek war definitiv richtig, richtiger und die Lösung wäre dann "Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan" oder auf Deutsch "Der Zorn des Khan" gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## Sov (5. Juni 2009)

Da ffa.



> "Ach, ich will ihn doch gar nicht umbringen. Ich schieß ihm nur einen Fuß weg."


----------



## Medmius (5. Juni 2009)

Armageddon?  Soweit ich mich erinere sagte das Bruce Willis, als er seine "Tochter" mit Ben Affleck erwischt hatte.

Falls richtig, FFA


----------



## Rexo (8. Juni 2009)

*entschuldige die verspätung ich bin beim surfen im netz aus der kurve geflogen

Ich liebe den film obwohl er etwas Kindisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

War das nicht Digimon der Film? Boah hab ich mir den oft angesehn, kenn da sooooooooooo viel auswendig ^^
Dürfte Izzi gesagt haben =D
btw einer meiner Lieblingszitate aus D.: "Ahh sorry, muss aufhören, Oma ist schon wieder auf T.K. eingeschlafen.." xD

Filmzitat wird gleich rein editiert.

/e: 





> "Wie war der Film?" - "Hat mir gefallen." - "Er ist eingeschlafen." - "Mir gefällt Schlafen."



*kaputt lach*


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Och Leeeeuuute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Klingt nach soner Liebeskomödie.. ;x


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juni 2009)

Goldrichtig, aber welche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_Dasdas musste Mitten ins herz ein song fur dich sein

baa ich frag mich selber manchmal was ich mier so angucke

FFA_


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Richtiiiiiiiiiiich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2009)

"Ich kann dir deine Überlebenschancen ausrechnen, aber das wird dich nicht sehr begeistern."


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2009)

Terminator 4?


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2009)

Nein


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis?


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2009)

jup du bist


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Wir kennen uns doch! Der Sohn, nicht wahr?!


----------



## Gallowmere (15. Juni 2009)

is das jetzt ein zitat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab keinen schimmer woher das stammt^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Jup, ist das neue Zitat.


----------



## Gallowmere (16. Juni 2009)

boah ^^ gib mir mal nen kleinen tipp^^


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2009)

Der Film ist schon etwas älter und ein paar berühmte Kampfkünstler kommen darin vor.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juni 2009)

Karate Kid?


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2009)

Nope


----------



## Gallowmere (16. Juni 2009)

hmm karate tiger? har har mortal kombat wird nicht sein ^^ so berühmte kampfkünstler waren da nicht dabei ^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_mm..Berumter Kampfkünstler 

Bruce lee eventuel?

p.s wer den namen bruce lee nich kennt hat was verbennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2009)

Gallowmere schrieb:


> hmm karate tiger?


Genau

du bist


@Rexo
Ja, Bruce Lee kommt vor aber natürlich nicht wirklich sonder nur ein Doubel und Jan Claude Van Damme ist auch dabei.


----------



## Scharamo (3. Juli 2009)

Bist Du hier John Wayne, oder bin ich das?"


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juli 2009)

Full Metal Jacket

FFA


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Juli 2009)

"Wenn ich nicht ganz genau wüsste, dass ich das nicht bin, würde ich sagen das bin ich nicht"

Da kommt ihr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blivogh (9. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Da kommt ihr drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, ich kann nur sagen, dass mir das Zitat bekannt vorkommt .... aber der dazugehörige Film .... nicht :/


Tante Edith meinte, ich liege falsch mit Little Nicky, da ging der Spruch doch ein wenig anders ....


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Nope, Little Nicky war es nicht.

Tip: Es geht um 2 Doppelgänger.


----------



## Rexo (10. Juli 2009)

_Pluto nash?

is der einzige film mit 2 doppelgangern an eine rstelle ka xD_


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Noch ein Tip: Der FIlm ist von 1984 und spielt in Brasilien (Rio).


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juli 2009)

Vier Fäuste gegen Rio.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Richig, du bist dran!


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juli 2009)

FFA :-)


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Dann mach ich für dich! was einfaches:

"Keine Panik und danke für den Fisch!"


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Tipp:Ich sag nur: Handtuch.
Jetzt müsst ihr draufkommen!


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juli 2009)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis...ganz klar und das Handtuch brauch natürlich jeder interstellare Tramper...
FFA


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Klaro. Ich hab noch was darf ich oder willst du?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Da hat mich Jack mal wieder ganz schön in was reingeritten...

Was ist das???


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Fluch der Karibik?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

nOPE


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ich lös auf, ja?

Lösung:MacGyver

Neues Zitat:"Claudia, was haben wir dir gesagt???"---"Nicht im Haus..."


----------



## Rexo (10. Juli 2009)

_seit wan ginbt es einen MacGyver film?^^
und auserdme hats du jetzt 3 mal hintereinander ohne pause lass anderen doch mal dne vortrit_


----------



## DTzero (12. Juli 2009)

hier mal nen zitat aus nem alten kultfilm mit einem kultduo die jeder kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die kommen jeden Freitag pünktlich um 12 Uhr und holen die Kohle ab. Das hab ich eine Woche lang beobachtet."

Naaaa


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Ist irgend ein Krimi...Ach wie heißt der nochmal verdammt....


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Zwei außer Rand und Band vllt?


----------



## DTzero (14. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Zwei außer Rand und Band vllt?




^^richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Okay, FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Dann mach ich:
"Claudia, was haben wir dir gesagt???"  "Nicht im Haus..."


----------



## DTzero (14. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dann mach ich:
> "Claudia, was haben wir dir gesagt???"  "Nicht im Haus..."




puh gib mal nochn tip.. ich komm nicht drauf


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2009)

"Im Haus" hat etwas mit Blut zu tun...

Ach scheiße jetzt hab ichs veraten!


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

House of blood? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Falsch


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2009)

Da das Rätsel jetzt schon 10 Tage aufm Buckel hat und ich nicht mehr mit einer Lösung rechne bin ich mal so frei. Man verzeihe mir bitte.



> Dispatch war rocket 'Ajax' to bring back his body.


Den meisten vermutlich nicht aus dem Film, sondern aus anderer Quelle bekannt.
Ich denke, dass das wieder sehr leicht zu lösen sein sollte!


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Okay, dann löse ich auf:Interiew mit einem Vampir


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> "...... ich.. bin dein fleisch."



ähm, wie bitte?!
bezug?!

und außerdem bin ich enttäuscht dass das niemand weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das kann doch nich sein ihr kulturbanausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

Okay, ich erweitere das ganze mal. 
ich dachte ja schon vor 5 Tagen es ist zu einfach, aber jetzt wirds wirklich einfach!!



> Flash, Flash, I love you, but we only have fourteen hours to save the Earth!


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2009)

Flash Gordon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

omfg Ja, natürlich!! xD

Ich dachte ja schon das erste Zitat ist zu einfach. Man sollte die Zitate übrigens aus dem Lied "Flash" von Queen kennen, sind allesamt in dem Lied zu hören. Und ganz wirklich, wer ein bißchen Retro mag und wer sehen möchte mit welcher Liebe und welchen technischen Raffinessen die Geschichte damals 1980 erzählt wurde MUSS sich diesen Film anschaun. Ein geniales Ding, einfach genial!!! *thumbsup*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Gordon


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

Das war einfach vor meiner Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 1986 geboren, ich kenns auch -> Kultlied, Kultfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, ich bin mal so frei und hoffe das is okay (hab grade Spaß dran gefunden)


> &#8220;Pussys pussys pussys! Hereinspaziert Pussy-Freunde! Im Titty Twister gibt&#8217;s Pussys, dass euch die Augen übergehen. Die beste Auswahl an Pussys jenseits des Ural. Pussys im Sonderangebot. Wir haben weiße Pussys, schwarze Pussys, spanische Pussys, gelbe Pussys, wir haben heiße Pussy, kalte Pussys, nasse Pussy. Wir haben stinkende Pussys, haarige Pussys, blutige Pussys, bissige Pussys. Wir haben Seide-Pussys, Samt-Pussys, Nylon-Pussys, sogar Pferde-Pussys, Hunde-Pussy. Hühner-Pussys. Kommt schon, ihr wollt Pussys? Kommt, ihr Pussy-Freunde. Was ihr wollt, wir haben es für euch. Hereinspaziert, Pussy-Freunde!&#8220;



*edit*
Der Film is von 1999.

Außerdem is er ab 16, ich hoffe das Zitat geht noch klar *g*


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

From Dusk Till Dawn

DAS ist ein Kultfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




darfst noch mal wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Los komm denk dir auch mal was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

Hm....
Ich hab die letzten Fernsehjahre verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaub ich hab was:



> "Du kannst noch nicht einfach Frauen und Kinder erschießen" - "Ist ganz einfach, man darf nur nicht so weit vorhalten"




Sollte eigentlich einfach sein, denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Verdammt, kommt mir bekannt vor.

Ich denk nach - mom


----------



## Da_Profet (30. Juli 2009)

moin, 
is das Zitat nicht aus Full Metal Jacket? (vll ja auch nen anderer Vietnam-Kriegsfilm)


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

Full Metal Jacket stimmt


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Da_Profet (30. Juli 2009)

"Wir haben mit diesen Kursen doch bloß unsere Zeit totgeschlagen. Ein Semester waren wir in Kriminologie, verflixt und zugenäht. Was wollten wir damit werden? Batman?"


----------



## Da_Profet (1. August 2009)

weiteres Zitat aus dem gleichen Film:
"Ich hab' Herr der Ringe so sehr verscheißert, dass so'n Super-Fan voll über den Tresen gekotzt hat. Wo haben wir denn Mopp und Eimer, damit Elias es sauber machen kann?" - "Im Schrank, bei den anderen Reinigungsmitteln." - "Wir haben Reinigungsmittel?"
spätestens Montag lös ich auf.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ach verdammt, ich kenn das Zitat aber mir fällt der NAme vom Film nicht ein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (2. August 2009)

Clerks 1 oder 2 ? würde aber eher auf  2 tippen


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2009)

_mm eventuel Be Kind Rewind(Abgedreht) bin aber nicht sicher

edit:was fur einen stuss hab ich da geschrieben xD Jay and silent bob wtf die typen sind genial die gehohren zu New-Jersey-Filme reihe xD die sind so krank die beiden_


----------



## Da_Profet (2. August 2009)

Clerks 2 stimmt


----------



## SicVenom (2. August 2009)

jutjut dann leih ich mir den morgen nochmal aus, oder am besten gleich beide xD

Zitat:
"Siehst du das hier: N.Y.P.D. - Das bedeutet Nervenden Yunkies Piss ich aufs Dach!"


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

Das ist aus "Men in Black".

Da ich sicher bin, dass das richtig ist, mach ich gleich mal weiter.
-Gott existiert und er isr Amerikaner


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

Watchmen

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

natürlich


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

da keine neue:

" Wir haben einen Auftrag für Sie."

ganz einfach!


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

Mission Impossible
kommt aber vll auch in James Bond Filmen vor.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Ich hätte beides gelten lassen


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

- "Die Show, die Sie da vorhin abgezogen haben, war absolut beeindruckend!" 
- "Das brauchen Sie mir nicht zu erzählen. Ich war doch anwesend."


----------



## bkeleanor (3. August 2009)

Ace Ventura der mit dem Delfin
FFA wenn korrekt


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> korrekt


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

okay, dannmach ich noch mal. Jetzt was schwereres:

"Zu einem Teil mutig, zu drei Teilen ein Narr."

dragon1 alias Garfield weiß es bestimmt


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

Eragon?

FFA wenn richtig


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

jup

Darf Ich noch eines? Ich mach mal. Wenn nicht mach ichs raus:

"Lebe frei...." "Stirb stolz!"


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

Scorpion King?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Menschenskinder, du weißt ja alles!


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

Diese filme isnd halt die "Actionfilme" zu denen ich meine Freundin noch überreden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier was einfaches:


> Wenn sie meine Tochter jetzt gehen lassen, ist die Sache erledigt. Ich werde nicht nach ihnen suchen, ich werde nicht Jagd auf sie machen. Aber wenn nicht... Werde ich nach ihnen suchen, ich werde sie finden und ich werde sie töten




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2009)

argh verdammt... hab zwar den film nicht gesehen, aber im kino die vorschau, aber ich kann mich nicht an den namen erinnern...
damned >_<
(also da, wo die kurz vor ihrer entführuing noch mim papa telt und er ihr sagt, was sie machen soll, bevor sie unterm bett hervorgezerrt wird...)


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

Spiel mit der Angst ?


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> (also da, wo die kurz vor ihrer entführuing noch mim papa telt und er ihr sagt, was sie machen soll, bevor sie unterm bett hervorgezerrt wird...)


Jop, aber wie hieß der? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Spiel mit der Angst ?


nope


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_**hust** 96 Hours 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zitat folgt

Edit:

Ich Hab noch was erfunden das neue Kult getrank W.O.G Wasser ohne Geschmack sieht nahc nichts aus schmeckt nach nichts ist aber dafur Sau teuer.

edit2:/pus so schwer kanne das auch nicht sien  mache gleich noch ein zitat rein

Zitat 2

Oder meine erfindung die Kugelsitzmate die is nur dazu da das die im westen sich zu töte amusieren.hihihihih..Das habt ihr alle shie rim Osten erfunden??
_


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_/push!!!! so schwer kanne das nioch nicht sein hab schon 2 tipp´s gegeben_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_ihr seit so was von ratte faul :/

Crazy Race 2 Warum die Mauer wierklich fiel


FFA_


----------



## Da_Profet (7. August 2009)

Dann will ich mal: " I shall go and tell the indestructible man that someone plans to murder him. "
(Sinngemäß: ich gehe dann und erzähle dem unzerstörbaren Mann, dass jemand plant ihn zu ermorden)

@Rexo: hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_Watchman die wachter??

wen ja FFA _


----------



## Da_Profet (8. August 2009)

richtig


----------



## K0l0ss (8. August 2009)

_Doch...doch die Vorstellung zu knien, ja weißt du, das Abschlachten so vieler deiner Männer hat mir einen äh richtig lässtigen Krampf im Oberschenkel beschert. Also niederknien fällt mir gerade schwer._

Sollte eigentlich eher leicht sein...


----------



## picollo0071 (8. August 2009)

300

ffa


----------



## claet (10. August 2009)

> Du liegst total falsch, Heiliger Mann. Natürlich glaube ich an Gott..und hasse diesen Mitskerl inbrünstig!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Pitch Back? oder so ähnlich^^?


Nach einer alten Legende wurden die Seelen Verstorbener von einer Krähe in das Reich der Toten gebracht. Wenn allerdings etwas sehr Tragisches mit den Verstorbenen passiert war, und die Seelen keine Ruhe fanden, konnte die Krähe die Toten auch wieder ins Diesseits zurückbringen.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Klingt nach "The Crow - Die Krähe"


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Klingt nach "The Crow - Die Krähe"
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Right

your turn


----------



## claet (10. August 2009)

Ey das gibts doch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



googelt ihr alle gleich oder wat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

> "Also, wir werden die Woche aufteilen. Ok? Also, du gehst zu Lymphom und zu Tuberkulose." &#8211; "Du gehst zu Tuberkolose&#8230; Das kommt nicht so gut mit meinem Rauchen." &#8211;"Ok! Schön! Bitte! Hodenkrebs dürfte ja wohl klar sein, nicht?" &#8211;"Also, eigentlich hab ich noch eher `ne Berechtigung als du. Du hast immer noch Eier." &#8211; "Das ist `n Scherz!?" &#8211; "Keine Ahnung... Glaubst du?"




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Hab the Crwo zwar nur ein mal gesehen, aber da es in dem Zitat um ne Krähe geht, und es auch zu dem Film passt, hab ich einfach mal geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ey das gibts doch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin eigentlich kein Filmgucken aber den kenn ich xD


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_Fight Club_

_



			Wir kamen, wir sahen und wir traten ihnen in den Hinten
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Ghostbusters?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahr zu easy_


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Hier noch was einfaches:



> "Hab mal einen Witz gehört. Mann geht zum Arzt, sagt er ist deprimiert. Das Leben kommt ihm rauh vor und herzlos. Sagt, er fühlt sich allein in einer bedrohlichen Welt. Arzt sagt "Behandlung ist einfach! Der große Clown Paleacci ist in der Stadt. Gehen Sie hin, wird Sie aufheitern." Mann bricht in Tränen aus. "Aber Doktor", sagt er, "ich bin Paleacci!"
> Guter Witz. Alles lacht. Tusch! Vorhang..."



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## SicVenom (10. August 2009)

Watchmen =)




> Schock mich!


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Crank

FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## SicVenom (10. August 2009)

mist das ging schnell...



> "Räch mich, Hanfritter!"


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2009)

War das nicht von Jay 'n Silent Bob strike back?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

bingo


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2009)

Hier mal etwas (denke ich) eher schwieriges:



> Auch wenn man den Schlagstock, anstelle eines Gespräches einsetzen kann, werden Worte immer ihre Macht behalten!




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Da_Profet (11. August 2009)

v wie vendetta?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2009)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächstes hätte ich das als tip gegeben:


> "Wer sind sie?" - "Wer? Wer ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des Was. Und was ich bin, dass ist ein Mann mit Maske!" - "Ohh das kann ich sehen." - "Natürlich. Ich zweifle ja auch gar nicht Ihre Beobachtungsfähigkeit an sondern stelle nur fest wie Paradox es ist ein Maskierten Mann zu fragen.Wer er ist."




Na dann: The stage is yours


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Da_Profet (11. August 2009)

"Bring uns einfach runter!" "DAS ist etwas, was definitiv passieren wird!"


----------



## picollo0071 (11. August 2009)

Das müsste Serenity gewesen sein, oder wie er Film hieß^^

FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (11. August 2009)

_musste nicht ganz so einfach sein.




			Wovor die Menschen am meisten Angst haben... mehr noch als vor dem Tod... ist wohl, dass man sie vergisst. Wir alle sind jetzt hier und wollen eigentlich nur, dass jemand davon weiss
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



eine rmeiner personlichen lieblings filme die ungeschnitene version is extrem blutig
_


----------



## SicVenom (11. August 2009)

battle royale 2

ffa


----------



## Rexo (11. August 2009)

_jo^.^_


----------



## Magic T (11. August 2009)

Ich hab da auch mal was:

"Bunt ist das Dasein und granatenstark...und: volle Kanne, Hoschis!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (12. August 2009)

Ist das Bill & Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit?
Wenn ja FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

da ffa^^

"More like a pink belt in hanging about gentlemen's lavatories on Hamstead Heath. "


----------



## Da_Profet (17. August 2009)

tipp oder lösung bitte


----------



## picollo0071 (17. August 2009)

Guest House Paradiso

Sagt zumindest Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. August 2009)

Ich mach mal weiter:

"Ey dad, wo is mein Hemd? [...] Du hast dir mit meinem Hemd den Arsch abgewischt?"


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Tipp oder Lösung bitte!


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. August 2009)

Next Friday.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

machst du ein neues oder soll ich?


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_Da keiner ein Zitat postet .meld ich mich mal ^.^




			Das ist entweder wahnsinnig oder brillant!" - "Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie nah diese beiden Eig
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> enschaften beinander liegen.


----------



## Totemwächter (3. September 2009)

Fluch der Karibik

Zitat: Ich habe millionen von ideen, und alle enden mit sicherheit tödlich!


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_das kanne nur Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis sein ^^

*FFA*_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

"Ein Anruf für Dr. Schwuchtel" (sehr leicht^^)


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_The Hangover  ^^ Voll in die fresse is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem Taiser^^


*FFA*_


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

ganz leicht:

"Heute nacht speisen wir in der Hölle!"

ehher ein, wer postet am schnellsten, oder?


----------



## Da_Profet (5. September 2009)

300 natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Zitat: "Bekackte Amateuere"


----------



## Da_Profet (8. September 2009)

Neues Zitat:
1hält eine Bowlingkugel in den Händen) Was ist das denn ?
2: Offensichtlich spielst du kein Golf.


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

The Big Lebowski?


----------



## Da_Profet (9. September 2009)

so ists


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. September 2009)

Gude, dann FFA


----------



## Quiigon (9. September 2009)

was aktuelles :

"Deuten sie auf die Stelle am Fußboden, wo sie versteckt sind! ... Hier ?"
"ja"
"da während unseres Gespräches kein Ton zu vernehmen war, nehme ich an, sie sprechen kein Deutsch."
"ja"
"ich werde jetzt wieder ins Französische wechseln, und sie werden mein Spiel mitspielen. ist das klar?"


----------



## leorc (14. September 2009)

inglorious bastards

FFA


----------



## Da_Profet (20. September 2009)

"Komm raus, komm raus Peter. Komm raus zum spielen."


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. September 2009)

Spiderman?


----------



## Da_Profet (21. September 2009)

ne


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Ist nicht so ein ahnlicher satz in Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askabane?_


----------



## Da_Profet (23. September 2009)

ich denke das da sogar genau dieser satz da vorkommt. 
den film meinte ich nämlich.


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_Einer meine Favoriten Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey was ist mit dir los?
Willst du das wirklich hörn?
Aber natürlich will ich das hörn, ein guter Vater interessiert sich doch immer für...EIN SCHWEIN MIT NER MÜTZE

Ich will 10.000 harte Jungs und ich will 10.000 weiche Jungs damit die harten Jungs härter aussehen...und so sollen sie aufgestellt werden: hart, hart, weich, hart, weich, weich, hart, hart, weich, weich, hart.

Es gibt Dinge die einem beim Wirtschaftsstudium in Harvard nicht beigebracht werden. Erstens Niederlagen wegzustecken und zweitens eine Schrotflinte zu bedienen. Ich werde jetzt beides tun

viel spass beim raten ^^

hab extra 3 zitate gebomen wiel ich die cool find ^^
_


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. September 2009)

also wenn das nicht einfach ist...

Simpsons the movie
Zitat 1


> [...] in den 60er Jahren gründete Edgar Hoover eine Organisation die sich Black Cell nannte [...


Zitat 2


> Du greifst mit 100.000 an und Melissa schlägt mit 500.000 zurück


----------



## picollo0071 (30. September 2009)

Password: Swordfish?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Da_Profet (6. Oktober 2009)

Mach mal nen neues bitte picollo0071


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Oktober 2009)

> Die Nacht ist teuflisch heiß. Ein lausiges Zimmer in einem lausigen Teil einer lausigen Stadt. Vor mir eine Göttin. Sie sagt, sie will mich. Ich vergeude keine Sekunde damit, mich zu fragen, womit ich dieses Glück verdient habe.




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sin City?


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Oktober 2009)

Jop


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Da sich keiner meldet ubernehme ich mal





			Toast..... DR Warner ..... er wurde vor meinen Augen in seinen Schuhen gegrillt
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Tipp Nummer 1: Der Hauptdarsteller is geschatzte 80 cm Größ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_/push

und Letzter Tipp

von dem Film gibt es eine serie und der haupt darstehler hat ne schwache fur Katzen ^^_


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

alf - der film?


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

was leichtes:

"Warum trägst du dieses dumme Menschenkostüm?"


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_Den Kenne ich a wie heisst der Film nochmal .....arrg 

edit: Donnie Darko 

FFA


_


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich klink mich mal ein^^

"Zehn Sekunden, zwei Alternativen. Die Information auf dem Papier oder das Gehirn auf dem Tisch!"


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. Oktober 2009)

The Transporter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so ... jez kommt was leichters

"Das Raumschiff ist zu groß. Würd ich langsam gehn, wär der Film vorbei."


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2009)

_Bester Film Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaceballs ^^

Mein favorit is:LICHTGESCHWINDIGKEIT ... LÄCHERLICHE GESCHWINDIGKEIT ... WAHNSINNIGE GESCHWINDIGKEIT!!!

editie Beste Szene is immer noch Möter Halb Mensch halb Köter ^^

Wen Richtig 




			Ach du meine Güte Kim, ich muss mich doch sehr wundern, er kann nichts für sein Aussehen. Du musst etwas Verständnis haben." "Aber ich hab doch Verständnis." "Dann zeig deinen guten Willen, geh mit mir runter und schüttel dem Jungen die Hand." "Seine Hand schütteln?!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. Oktober 2009)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tante Edith hat mir grad zugeflüstert, dass das Edward mit den Scherenhänden sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> "Kann es sein, dass Weibsvolk anwesend ist?"


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Leben des Brian oder? Bin ich eigtl. ziemlich sicher.

_"Ich hab nen Traum!" _
"Was für nen Traum?" 
_"Den Traum, einen Traum zu haben!"_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

kann es sein das der spruch aus Spongebob der Film kommt^^?


----------



## Urengroll (12. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Das Leben des Brian oder? Bin ich eigtl. ziemlich sicher.
> 
> _"Ich hab nen Traum!" _
> "Was für nen Traum?"
> _"Den Traum, einen Traum zu haben!"_





Nö Scary Movie 3^^


Neues:
You said it man, nobody f***s with the Jesus!


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. Oktober 2009)

hmmm da bekomm ich lust auf nen white russian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Big Lebowski ... kann gar nix anderes sein 

Weil mir grad nix einfällt

FFA


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

*Hahaha* jetzt hab ichs verstanden *hahaha* wenn jemand umfliegt, ist das lustig *hahaha*


Eine geniale Komoedie aus Frankreich


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Oktober 2009)

Kenn nur eine aus Frankreich, die erwähnenswert wäre: Willkommen bei den Sch'tis (oder so)?


----------



## Da_Profet (17. Oktober 2009)

Auflösen oder Tipp bitte. Ansonsten mache ich morgen weiter (oder sonst wer)


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache mal die Aussage meins Vorposters wahr^^ Hier ein neues, da der Poster des Zitats den Thread wohl nicht mehr findet xD:

„Wenn wir die Einzigen im Universum sein sollten, wäre das eine ziemliche Platzverschwendung.“


----------



## Hubautz (19. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> „Wenn wir die Einzigen im Universum sein sollten, wäre das eine ziemliche Platzverschwendung.“


Contact ?


----------



## Resch (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja du darfst.


----------



## Hubautz (20. Oktober 2009)

"ich glaube das war etwas weniger herzlich als er es gewohnt ist."

Kleiner Tipp: dieses Zitat ist nicht von einem der Hauptdarsteller


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Will nochn Tipp^^


----------



## Hubautz (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Film spielt im Mittelalter.

Der Hauptdarsteller wurde durch eine Filmtrilogie, die in einem postnuklearen Szenario spielt bekannt.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Oktober 2009)

Da ich wohl eine Weile nicht da sein werde, löse ich mal auf.

Es ist Braveheart

ffa


----------



## Tade (22. Oktober 2009)

> "Was wirst du sagen?" - "Das was ein Mann mit zwei Penissen sagt, wenn sein Schneider ihn fragen würde, ob er Rechts oder Linksträger wär." - "Das wäre?" - "Ja."


 na???


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2009)

Lucky # S7evin
Genialer Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

"Du hast ein Mammut zu Schrott gefahren!"

Das Zitat ist sooo  geil.


----------



## Da_Profet (28. Oktober 2009)

Bärenbrüder?


----------



## X-Zero (28. Oktober 2009)

Ice Age??


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Bärenbrüder?



Is richtig, hab ihn fix angeschmisse. Genau heißt es aber "Du hast ein Mammut zu schrott gelenkt"


----------



## Da_Profet (30. Oktober 2009)

mal was einfaches:
"Ich hatte Lust, jedem Panda eine Kugel zwischen die Augen zu verpassen, der nicht ficken wollte, um seine Art zu retten! Ich hatte Lust, die Ablassventile von Öltankern aufzudrehen und all die französischen Strände zu ersticken, die ich nie sehen würde! Ich hatte Lust, Rauch zu speien!"


----------



## Andoral1990 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hm, das klingt noch so nem Pulp Fiction Zitat, oder nach dem Quentin Tarantino Zitat. Richtig?


----------



## picollo0071 (2. November 2009)

Wenn ich nicht irre, ist es auf Fight Club
FFA wenn richtig


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Fa......Fa........Fa..........Fight CLub

Wenn ja FFA


----------



## Da_Profet (2. November 2009)

fight club stimmt


----------



## Soladra (2. November 2009)

Du oder ich oder wir beide!


----------



## Andoral1990 (2. November 2009)

EDIT: 





Soladra schrieb:


> Du oder ich oder wir beide!



Oh war das jetzt schon dein Zitat? Wenn ja dann bitte das lösen


Da FFA

"Ich bin glücklich, dass du glücklich bist"

Hat gedauert bis ich ein Zitat gefunden hab, dass man nicht einfach Googlen kann.


----------



## Da_Profet (8. November 2009)

tipp oder auflösen bitte.
mir sagt das zitat gar nichts.


----------



## Tade (28. November 2009)

hmmm ich mach dann mal weiter.

"Ist es nicht erstaunlich wie man eine ganze Stadt voller Menschen in wenigen Pappkartons unterbringen kann, wenn man das Fett abschneidet."


----------



## Visssion (29. November 2009)

hehe cooler film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bad taste - musste aber auch bissl nachdenken, ich leg dann direkt mal nach:

"Gucken aber nicht anfassen. Anfassen aber nicht kosten. Kosten aber nicht runterschlucken."


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

*Im Auftrag des Teufels!!!*



> "Ich rieche." - "Nein, nein! In Paris ist es gut wenn man frisch gebumst riecht. Das kommt riesig an."


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Dezember 2009)

Killing Zoe oder so hieß der Film doch, oder?


FFA falls das stimmt


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

!Das ist unsere Devise!" -"Was ist Devise?"- "Devise ist da, wos Gras wächst! Muhahahaha!"


----------



## Malizz (24. März 2010)

Hm.. hier wurde lange nichts mehr geschrieben, da bin ich mal so frei etwas neus zu beginnen^^

Diesmal etwas englisches..
"When you grow up your Heart dies." - "Who cares?" - "I..care!"


----------



## Billy Eastwood (24. März 2010)

Malizz schrieb:


> Hm.. hier wurde lange nichts mehr geschrieben, da bin ich mal so frei etwas neus zu beginnen^^
> 
> Diesmal etwas englisches..
> "When you grow up your Heart dies." - "Who cares?" - "I..care!"



The Breaksfast Club

____________________________________________________

"Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. März 2010)

Das ist glaub ich Scarface, oder?^^

"Als Hirte erlaube mir, 
zu dienen mein Vater dir, 
deine Macht reichst du uns durch deine Hand, 
diese verbindet uns wie ein heiliges Band, 
wir waten durch ein Meer von Blut, 
gib uns dafür Kraft und Mut.

Enomine Padre 
et fili 
et spiritu sankti, Amen."


----------



## Malizz (24. März 2010)

BANG.... Der blutige Pfad Gottes... toller Film^^

"Ich liebe Dich Pumpkin, ich liebe Dich Honeybunny."


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. März 2010)

"....ich liebe dich honneybunny".....warte, ich komm gleich drauf. Mir liegts auf der Zunge^^



jaaaaa, PulpFiction wars, Ich liebe dich Honney Bonney........DAS IST EIN ÜBERFALL (Anfangsszene, in der Pumpkin und HonneyBunny das Restaurant überfallen xD geiler Film

Mir fällt kein Filmzitat ein, ausser ein ganz kurzes^^

"Die Sonne scheint mir aus dem Arsch!" hehe^^ 


Edith:
Okay, okay, scheint doch etwas schwieriger zu sein. Ich gebe zu is ein Insider. Hier die Lösung:
Im Film "From Dusk Till Dawn" von Quentin Terrentino sagt GeorgeClooney am Ende zum Mexikaner der ihn im TittyTwister abholen sollte, das ihm die Sonne aus dem Arsch scheinen würde, nachdem er die Frage bekam, wie es ihm geht.


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

> Du hast da was rotes


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Zu einfach ^^ Shaun Of The Dead kam doch erst gestern im TV. ^^

____________________________________________________

"Hab mal einen Witz gehört. Mann geht zum Arzt, sagt er ist deprimiert. Das Leben kommt ihm rauh vor und herzlos. Sagt, er fühlt sich allein in einer bedrohlichen Welt. Arzt sagt "Behandlung ist einfach! Der große Clown Paleacci ist in der Stadt. Gehen Sie hin, wird Sie aufheitern." Mann bricht in Tränen aus. "Aber Doktor", sagt er, "ich bin Paleacci!"
Guter Witz. Alles lacht. Tusch! Vorhang..." 
____________________________________________________


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

WATCHMEN!



> "Lass uns einem Rosa Elefant den Kopf abschlagen, wir lassen ihn ausbluten und streichen damit mein Haus"


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

''Kiss Kiss Bang Bang'' soweit ich weiss.

Das hier sollte ziemlich einfach sein:
"Hat sich hier Freddy Krüger ein bisschen ausgetobt?" - "Oh Nein, Mann. Freddy Krüger hat 4 Messer, Mann, das sind nur 3. Das war Wolverine."


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

War das nicht Transformers?


Naja


"In my world is everyone a pony, and they all eat rainbows and poop butterflys"

xD


----------



## Ralevor (19. April 2010)

1) Jep, Transformers.

2) Klingt irgendwie nach Kinderfilm oder extrem ironischem Krimi...


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Is das nich aus Horton hört ein Huh? Also aus der englischen Version ^^



Edit: Da ich mir sehr sicher bin, dass es das is (kenn nur das deutsche Zitat, aber wird's wohl sein), hier mein Filmzitat



> Der Tod dauert das ganze Leben und hört vermutlich auf, wenn er eintritt!


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

haste gegoogelt wa xD?



naja, nicht schlimm

keine Ahnung woher dien Zitat ist, ich erinnere mich nur daran an Reli in der Oberstufe, da haben wir genau über diesen Satz geredet^^


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

Bandits. Der Satz hat mich beeindruckt, der Film nicht so^^



> "Göttin Diana..."


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> Göttin Diana...



Wir wollen doch Jugendfrei bleiben! :_P

Zitat ist aber aus Four Rooms.




> "Und wenn das nun Menschenfresser sind?"
> "Dann fressen sie zuerst dich, du bist handlicher."


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

hmm, ich bin mir 99% sicher dass das aus nem guten alten Bud Spencer und TH Film kommt, weiss nur nicht aus welchem^^


----------



## Ralevor (20. April 2010)

Jep, is einer von Bud Spencer und Terence Hill, nämlich ''Zwei Asse trumpfen auf''.



> "Willkommen in der Wüste der Wirklichkeit."


----------



## Tade (27. April 2010)

Matrix!



> "Du findest mich, wenn dir danach ist."


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. April 2010)

Sweeny Todd (gerade erst wieder gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




> "Künstler lügen, um die Wahrheit aufzuzeigen. Politiker lügen, um die Wahrheit zu vertuschen!"


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

Machtlos

das ist natürlich 
*V wie Vendetta
*mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm




> Ich werde warten, Ganz hinten im BUS


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Das is Riddick...




> Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht das richtige Monster für dich bin.


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

meine freundin hat mich da reingeschliffen
Twilight new Moon Biss zur Mittagsstunde





> "Mit ihnen habe ich nicht gesprochen, Agent Crandler. wenn ich mit ihnen spreche, dann merken sie das, dann sehe ich sie an."



sry das die erste so anstößig war


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Hannibal Lecter.




Wenn richtig, dann das Zitat aus meiner Sig.

Klar, ist sehr einfach aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

Das ist aus Herr der Ringe
denke teil 1 oder 3 
Das gedicht ist von Bilbo an Arragon

Wenn wir bei Sig sind dan nimm mal meine^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Im Film sagt aber Arwen das GEdicht, im Buch isses von Bilbo


----------



## Nerosil (2. Mai 2010)

nuja fast^^




also ffa


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

> "3 erwachsene Männer...ausgetrickst von einer Maus..."


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Im Film sagt aber Arwen das GEdicht, im Buch isses von Bilbo




Ist das echt von Bilbo?

Ich weiß garnicht mehr, allerdings wäre mir neu dass sich Aragorn und Bilbo getroffen haben bevor Aragorn Frodo trifft und es auchnoch Gandalf erzählt.


Ich meine zwischen Bilbos ankunft und Frodos aufbruch liegt viel Zeit, aber Gandalf und Aragorn waren die meiste Zeit garnicht dabei.


Also ich glaub nicht dass es vov Bilbo ist aber wenn doch: Quelle pls^^


----------



## Ralevor (2. Mai 2010)

> ''3 erwachsene Männer...ausgetrickst von einer Maus...''



Ist aus ''The Green Mile''.



> You can trust me, old friend. I won't let you down. Not this time..


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ist das echt von Bilbo?
> 
> Ich weiß garnicht mehr, allerdings wäre mir neu dass sich Aragorn und Bilbo getroffen haben bevor Aragorn Frodo trifft und es auchnoch Gandalf erzählt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerosil (4. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ist das echt von Bilbo?
> 
> Ich weiß garnicht mehr, allerdings wäre mir neu dass sich Aragorn und Bilbo getroffen haben bevor Aragorn Frodo trifft und es auchnoch Gandalf erzählt.
> 
> ...




http://archiv.herr-der-ringe-film.de/showflat.php/Number/1266333/fpart/all

scrollt zu Romana und der + unteren post


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Also bis auf da im Forum hab ich bisher noch nirgendwo gelesen dass es von Bilbo ist,

oder ich hab es einfach vergessen^^


Edit:

Ich habe nirgendwo im Internet gefunden dass es von Bilbo ist.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Im Film hört man es Arwen sagen, aber im Buch hats Bilbo geschrieben


----------



## Silmyiél (2. Juni 2010)

Bilbo hats geschrieben mit Unterstützung von Aragorn selber (lt. Buch)


----------



## Ralevor (10. Juni 2010)

> You can trust me, old friend. I won't let you down. Not this time..


Da niemand es herausgefunden hat: 
Is aus ''Tales of the Past 3'' (witzig, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

FFA


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2010)

> Die Antwort ist 42! Nur die richtige Frage muss noch gestellt werden!


----------



## spaten (27. Juni 2010)

per anhalter durch die galaxis



> Mir gehts prächtig Kate, die Sonne scheint mir aus dem Arsch!


----------



## Dracun (28. Juni 2010)

From Dusk Till dawn?


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juni 2010)

100%, hab den film erst letzens wieder gesehen.




> Der Blitz soll dich beim Scheißen treffen


----------



## The Paladin (29. Juni 2010)

Zwei glorreiche Halunken ^^

Zitat: Du hast ein großes Schwert, du weißt was man über Männer mit großen Schwertern sagt!


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Da ich nach Kroatien fahre will ich mal auflösen. Das Zitat ist aus Prince of Persia.

Das heißt, es gibt derweil keine Frage. Schnell, sonst schreibt jemand anderes ein Zitat rein ^^


----------



## Resch (5. Juli 2010)

"Der hat sich in den Knast reingebuddelt."


----------



## Kiffat (5. Juli 2010)

Das müsste Das Gesetzt der Rache sein

Zitat: ,,Du fährst so langsam du könntest bei Miss Daisy Chauffeur werden."


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Juli 2010)

Müsste Bad Boys sein (muss ich auch mal wieder schaun, wenn ja FFA


----------



## Da_Profet (24. Juli 2010)

Da es keine Einwände gab geh ich mal davon aus, dass jetzt ffa is, also:
"Ich bin Shiva, Gott des Todes."


----------



## Da_Profet (25. Juli 2010)

Tipp: Der Typ der das sagt ist ein Anwalt


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tees (9. September 2010)

[font=Arial, sans-serif]"Schluss mit dem Vorspiel."[/font]
[font=Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
Das ist nicht ganz einfach aber auch nicht zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

James Bond 007 - Goldeneye!


Zitat: ...unser Freund T-Bird ist heute Abend leider verhindert, -er hatte einen leichten Anfall von Tod!

(Da Niemand den Film zu kennen scheint, gebe ich euch als Hilfe einen Screenshot davon, den ich sogar extra selber gemacht habe, -und der zu meinem favorite-Smiley passt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. September 2010)

Ganz einfach The Crow mit unseren geliebten Freund Brandon Lee

FFA


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

> _Wichtige Entscheidungen zu treffen ist die einzige Freiheit, die man ganz allein hat_. Machen sie davon gebrauch.



google nutzen ist btw lame, weil mans dann sofort findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2010)

"Wir erledigen das nach der alten Seemanns Methode: Wer zuerst tot ist, hat verloren."

hm recht einfach ich weiß, aber alles andere was mir einfällt is glaub ich zu schwer...


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Müsste Hot Shots 2 oder so sein ~_~ wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.

Wenn's falsch ist, ignoriert mein Zitat, wenn's richtig ist:

"Der Tod dauert das ganze Leben - und hört vermutlich auf, wenn er eintritt."


----------



## Gerti (27. September 2010)

In den Foren, wo ich das sonst immer Spiele, muss man vorher das vorherige Zitat auflösen, damit man selbst was posten darf


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Äh ja? Hab ich doch getan oO


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

Eine Revuloition bei der nicht getanzt wird ist keine richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (27. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Äh ja? Hab ich doch getan oO



Ja, aber Ego nicht meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber egal^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ja, aber Ego nicht meins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, du warst vorher. Hab einfach nur nach dem letzten geguckt. Sumimasen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ja, aber Ego nicht meins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh ja sorry gerti, hab das irgendwie überlesen, dachte du hättest irgendeinen von uns zitiert ^^ hab nur FFA von irgendjemandem gelesen soooorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zitatetechnisch muss ich passen, kein plan... aber da ich bewusst keine müll filme gucke hab ich wohl nix verpasst ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2010)

Ah, weil du mein Zitat nicht kennst, ist der Film Müll? Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Welches Zitat ist gerade aktuell? Das von Olliruh? Das ist nämlich V for Vendetta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich meines... "Der Tod dauert das ganze Leben - und hört vermutlich auf, wenn er eintritt."


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Welches Zitat ist gerade aktuell? Das von Olliruh? Das ist nämlich V for Vendetta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist du bist plöd mit dir spiel ich net mehr


----------



## Dracun (30. September 2010)

Dieser tolle deutsche Mädchen Knast Film ... *wüüürg* Bandits 

FFA


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Ich erinnere mich, dass ich den sogar mal irgendwann
im Free-TV gesehen habe, aber zu meiner entschuldigung
war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt Krank und total auf Medikamenten unterweges. 

Naja wenns Free 4 all ist.
Nicht besonders schwer, aber immer wieder lustig. 

*Zitat: "Oh Mann, ich hab Marvin ins Gesicht geschossen!"*


----------



## ego1899 (30. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ah, weil du mein Zitat nicht kennst, ist der Film Müll? Gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




es gibt tatsächlich immer noch leute die ironie für eine landschaft in südfrankfreich halten ^^

@ kuya:  gäääääähnn pulp fiction 

"Das dumme an Schottland ist, dass es voller Schotten ist"  :-)


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Hehe, ich hab gehofft. dass du vom "Timing her" antworten kannst.
Auf dein Zitat antworte ich aber erstmal nicht.^^
Dachte zwar erst es wäre "ein anderer" Film, aber der, den du meinst, hätte ich mir wohl ohne deine 
Empfehlung niemals angesehen. 
Da ich dafür aber "zur vergewisserung" gegoogelt habe, und mich mit meiner ersten Vermutung geirrt habe,
hab ich kein recht drauf zu antworten. 
Will ja nicht schummeln.

Sollen soch die anderen raten.


----------



## Hubautz (1. Oktober 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> "Das dumme an Schottland ist, dass es voller Schotten ist"  :-)



Braveheart

Zitat: "Habt ihr ein Pferd für mich?" - "Wenn ich mich so umsehe...sollten wir tatsächlich eines vergessen haben?" - "Nein, ihr habt zwei zu viel."


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlbB1pD3y0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Richtig?


----------



## Hubautz (2. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Richtig?



Jupp


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

''Sehr unklug von euch so albern zu lachen, mein Maulesel mag nämlich keine Leute die lachen, er denkt dann sofort sie lachen über ihn und das macht ihn böse!''


Toller film btw


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2010)

Der is fies den hab i auch nur mit Googel raus gefunden deswegen halte ich mich zurück


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann geb ich einen kleinen tipp 


es ist ein berühmter western film.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2010)

Fistful of Dollars (für eine Handvoll Dollar) müßte das sein - Clint Eastwood läßt grüßen !

Neues Zitat: _“Es ist nicht gut, sein Messer in anderen Leuten stecken zu lassen.” - “Besonders nicht in Verwandten.”_


----------



## Ennia (7. Oktober 2010)

Die 12 Geschworenen - ein wirklich alter Schinken, aber dennoch gut!

Ich geb euch gleich zwei Zitate, dann wirds etwas leichter:

- Ist die Zeitkoordinate nur lang genug, sinkt die Überlebenschance für jeden auf Null.
- Man kann 0,5 Liter Blut schlucken, bevor einem schlecht wird.


viel Spaß


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2010)

"Man kann 0,5 Liter Blut schlucken, bevor einem schlecht wird." kommt mir bekannt vor - Blade oder Fight Club mein Tipp ??


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2010)

Es ist Fight Club. 

Es ist zwar kein Filmzitat, aber trotzdem epic ... 

"When I get sad, I stop being sad and be awesome instead. True story..."


----------



## Da_Profet (13. Oktober 2010)

Barney Stinson aus "How I met your mother"

neues Zitat: 
Let this remind you why you once feared the dark...


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Hellboy ?


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Leonidas hör auf die Leute in die Grube des Todes zustoßen ! Also wirklich!

sehr leicht


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich -_-

Nenn mich nicht Junior!


----------



## Dracun (16. Oktober 2010)

Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug

Finde das ist der beste Jones Film 

AjA FFA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

"Am dunkelsten ist die Nacht vor der Dämmerung. Ich verspreche ihnen, die Dämmerung bricht an."


Und bitte ohne Google.


----------



## iShock (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich rate zwar jetzt mehr aber eventuell....

Wächter der Nacht ? :S


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2010)

papperlapapp...   the dark knight

weiß nur nich mehr wer das zu wem sagt...  batman zu gordon,  gordon zu dent... joker zu superman, kein plan xD

sooooooo...  wer googelt is doof! 

"Haben Sie jemals darunter gelitten, dass sie trotz Ihrer enormen Intelligenz, von Menschen abhängig sind, um Ihre Aufgaben ausführen zu können?"


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2010)

hm schade...  der ZAM würds bestimmt wissen ^^

ok kleiner tip... is ein älterer film, so ende der 60er und der satz stammt nicht von einem menschen...

das müsste jetzt aber reichen...


----------



## Hubautz (11. November 2010)

war das HAL? In 2001 Odysee im Weltraum? Wenn nicht so was ähnliches. Auf jeden Fall ein Computer in einem älteren anspruchsvollen SF-Film.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

ok denke mal ffa

<li>"Dies ist mein Stolz, und da ist mein Gewehr! ? Der ist zum Ballern und das zum Verkehr!"


----------



## Sensistar (15. November 2010)

Das muss wohl Full Metal Jacket sein 


"Du hast gesagt, keine Frauen, keine Kinder. Wen glaubst du wird das Zeug töten? Hunde und Affen?"


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

Léon der Profi mit Klein-Portman^^

"Wir werden kein Zuhause mehr haben, wenn die englische Garnision hier ankommt und gebrandschatzt hat!"


----------



## Hubautz (15. November 2010)

Braveheart

"Ich will nicht, dass mein Bruder vom Pinkeln zurück kommt und nur seinen Schwanz in der Hand hat"


----------



## d2wap (15. November 2010)

Der Pate. Eindeutig. Super Film.

Hier einer meiner Klassiker:

"Jeder Mann hat das Recht, Babys zu haben, wenn er sie haben will. "


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2010)

hehe mein erster gedanke war eigentlich so ein film wie der mit schwarzenegger, als der schwanger wird. keine ahnung wie der heißt, aber dann hätt ich es glaub ich nich gekannt... ich glaub es is ziemlich sinnlos hier irgendwelche zitate aus monty phyton filmen zu nehmen ;-)

das leben des brian natürlich...

_*"Hast du was abgekriegt? Du blutest man!
Ich hab keine Zeit zum bluten!"*_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Einfach, Predator.  

" Ich garantiere Ihnen die glatteste Rasur Ihres Lebens."


----------



## d2wap (15. November 2010)

boah.. schwer.... ich hab den film siche gesehen... und nein, es ist keien werbung für einen herrenrasierer, nicht wahr?


----------



## Dracun (15. November 2010)

Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme 

Sweeney Todd 



> Haben Sie schonmal versucht ohne Macht verrückt zu werden? Das ist langweilig. Niemand hört einem zu.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. November 2010)

Simpsons

"I'm gonna get my apple sauce back."


----------



## krustus (19. November 2010)

"und dann werde ich aus dem auto aussteigen und ihnen heftig mit meinem fuss in den A**** treten wenn sie noch einmal und dann sagen" viel spaß beim raten


----------



## Jengor (20. November 2010)

Ey Mann, wo is´mein Auto?

FFA (kenn keine guten Zitate)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2010)

Dann nochmal, da ich einfach so von krustus übergangen wurden...  Und diesmal _extended_, vllt. googlet es sich dann leichter. 

"I'm gonna get my applesauce back! Did you know, that kidneys with applesauce is a delicacy in Sweden?"
Kleine Tipp: Comic-Verfilmung


----------



## Varagon (23. November 2010)

Punisher? Google sagt das *fg



<"Gib mir Tiernamen! "Schmetterling!"..."NEIN! Gib mir böse Tiernamen"..."Böser Schmetterling">


----------



## ego1899 (25. November 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> <"Gib mir Tiernamen! "Schmetterling!"..."NEIN! Gib mir böse Tiernamen"..."Böser Schmetterling">



haha bitte um auflösung, is ja genial xD

das is fast so gut wie...

Sie: "Sag mir was schmutziges..."
Er:   "Küche!"


----------



## Olliruh (1. Dezember 2010)

keine ahnung :////


ich mach mal ein neues weil google nix sagt
Mir pinkeln die auf den bekackten Teppich !


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Dezember 2010)

The Big Lebowski! xD

FFA da mir grad nix einfällt


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ein ziemlich einfaches...
"Eine Revolution ohne Tanzen ist eine Revolution die sich nicht lohnt."<li>


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

hahaha das hatte ich schon mal 

V wie Vendetta

"Ich kann Ihnen nichts vormachen, was Ihre Chancen angeht. Aber: Sie haben mein Mitgefühl."


----------



## Varagon (3. Dezember 2010)

Ihr verunsichert mich aber ich denke das Zitat kommt aus Scary Movie *g


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2010)

nein


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

Aus Alien  


"Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory...lasts for ever"


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2011)

kenn nur den deutschen titel: "Helden aus der zweiten Reihe" war das net aus der ansprache vom keanu aufem Feld? 




wenns richtig ist hier das nächste:

"Katzen sind gut. Halb Diesseits, Halb Jenseits."




der is einfach


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

Plato0n schrieb:


> "Katzen sind gut. Halb Diesseits, Halb Jenseits."
> 
> 
> 
> der is einfach



Constantine würd ich sagen.


Hier noch ein einfaches Zitat:

"Erzähl mir nichts von Fußmassagen, ich bin der Oberfußmeister."


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Februar 2011)

Pulp Fiction 

Hier meins: 

[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]"Die Zeitlinie? Wir haben überhaupt keine Zeit um über die Zeit zu sprechen. Soviel Zeit haben wir nicht!"[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]@ Dolzi: Richtisch![/font]


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

"Star Trek: Der erste Kontakt" wenn ich nicht irre ^^


"Ich hab den nicht gesehen!" - "Das ist n ausgewachsener Möbelwagen Tyrone und nicht etwa ein zerlatschter Kaugummi, echt jetzt!" - "Der stand im toten Winkel!"



ich hoffe das ist nicht zu schwer hehe; keine Angst sind nicht 3 Zitate, sondern nur ein kleiner Dialog, der im Film sehr sehr witzig ist :-)
es ist ein Film mit Jason Statham by the way ^^


----------



## Plato0n (14. Februar 2011)

ha, mit statham is einfach  müsste snatch gewesen sein 




"Wo steht geschrieben, dass man keinen Polizisten erschießen kann?" - Der Film is nen absoluter Klassiker


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

Simpel Der Pate Teil 1 



> Nun Ted, das Leben besteht aus zich Millionen kleinerer Erfahrungen. Manche davon sind völlig belanglos und unbedeutend und, tja, man vergisst sie. An andere wiederum denkst du, oft bis ans Ende deines Lebens.


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

Plato0n hat absolut recht 


Das Zitat von Dracun stammt meines Wissens nach aus *Four Rooms, *ein sehr gelungener Film, wenn man mich fragt. ^^


weiter gehts:

ein wunderschönes Zitat wenn man mich fragt, aber wer tut das schon xD

"Mögest du immer Rückenwind haben,
und stets Sonnenschein im Gesicht.
und mögen die Schiksalsstürme dich hinauftragen,
auf das du mit den Sternen tanzt."


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2011)

Blow 

Mögen alle Reisenden Glück finden, wo immer sie hingehen. Mögen sie mühelos erreichen, was immer sie sich vorgenommen haben. Und wenn sie heimgekehrt sind, mögen sie sich Glücklich mit ihren Angehörigen wieder vereinigen.


----------



## Dolzi (16. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung wo das vorkommt ^^
weis nur das es eine abgewandelte Version von Shantidevas: "Leitfaden für die Lebensweise eines Bodhisattvas" ist

9. Kapitel: Widmung &#8222;Vollkommenheit des Gebens"


Mögen die Reisenden auf der Straße,
Wo immer sie hingehen, Glück finden,
Und mögen sie ohne Anstrengung erreichen,
Was sie zu erreichen vorgenommen haben.
Mögen diejenigen, die mit Schiffen und
Booten fahren, bekommen, was immer sie
suchen, mögen sie sicher ans Ufer gelangen
und wieder freudig mit ihren Freunden und
Verwandten vereint sein.


----------

